# Hollow on the inside #201 driveler



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2016)

Can one be hollow on the outside?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

She's a HAWTIE !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm here now, been stuck in the other one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

Wybro ='s Lostbro


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro ='s Lostbro



Don't take much


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2016)

High guys


----------



## Crickett (Apr 21, 2016)

This sux.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks Quack now I have the Pink Floyd song stuck in my head.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2016)

Morning everyone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> High guys




Hiya Louie !! 




Crickett said:


> This sux.










Crickett said:


> Thanks Quack now I have the Pink Floyd song stuck in my head.










blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone




'Sup Bbro ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Louie !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Living the dream!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2016)

Any of ya'll going to WAR south ???


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of ya'll going to WAR south ???



Yeah, I think we are going down Saturday


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2016)

time for a bbq sammich


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's a HAWTIE !!!



You have that right.

Not going to War S  went to WAR N going back to Helen to fish this weekend.

Coffee is brewed and ready


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah, I think we are going down Saturday






Swang by and give a brother a ride !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You have that right.
> 
> Not going to War S  went to WAR N going back to Helen to fish this weekend.
> 
> Coffee is brewed and ready


Thank you kindly Gobble


Hooked On Quack said:


> Swang by and give a brother a ride !!!



that's a lot of swingan ....


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Swang by and give a brother a ride !!!



Got to ride pretty close by there anyway


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2016)

Morning hoq and wy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2016)

fishbro is filling up his coffee cup


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Wy, Quackbro and Blood. It's finally FRIDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 22, 2016)

Mornin y'all. 



Hooked On Quack said:


>



Broken heart. 

I just wasn't having a good day yesterday.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2016)

Good morning, time for all the day walkers to get up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Got to ride pretty close by there anyway




Just messing witya !!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning hoq and wy




Howdy Coffeebro !!!




Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Wy, Quackbro and Blood. It's finally FRIDAY!!!!!!!




Moonbro in da house !!! 





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sorry gal friend, hope you have a better day.  You need a girls night out !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2016)

It's Daisydude's birfday . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Morning Crickett.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2016)

Cricket needs me ta be da designated driva!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2016)

Mornin day walkerz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2016)

Let's ride . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2016)

about to have to ride         to work.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2016)

Well ttyl I'm headed to the house


----------



## Crickett (Apr 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry gal friend, hope you have a better day.  You need a girls night out !!







blood on the ground said:


> Cricket needs me ta be da designated driva!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 22, 2016)

Mornin' Moon , Blood , Gobblin' , Quackster and Miz Cricket ... Happy Friday ( finally ) ....

Gonna be a good weekend , gonna do a family day at the Zoo ....

ain't seen some of my kin in a while ....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Morning Nuge. Supposed to be a nice weekend. Hope you have a better day Crickett.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

Mornin youngins.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2016)

Crickett said:


>


I'd proly fail miserably anyway! Never could handle being around a bunch of folks drankin if I wasn't partaking myself!


Nugefan said:


> Mornin' Moon , Blood , Gobblin' , Quackster and Miz Cricket ... Happy Friday ( finally ) ....
> 
> Gonna be a good weekend , gonna do a family day at the Zoo ....
> 
> ain't seen some of my kin in a while ....



Mernin Nugebro! .... Gotchew a family reunion ta go to... Time ta check out da hawt wemonz!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Nuge. Supposed to be a nice weekend. Hope you have a better day Crickett.



Thanks Moonpie. 



blood on the ground said:


> I'd proly fail miserably anyway! Never could handle being around a bunch of folks drankin if I wasn't partaking myself!
> 
> 
> Mernin Nugebro! .... Gotchew a family reunion ta go to... Time ta check out da hawt wemonz!



Honestly I don't drank much anyways. If I do it's never out in public.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Moonpie.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't drank much anyways. If I do it's never out in public.



I don't drink at all, never ever, can't stand the stuff, never crosses my lips, you won't see me doing it, ever.





Ok, maybe just a little, every now and then.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let's ride . .


 tease!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't drink at all, never ever, can't stand the stuff, never crosses my lips, you won't see me doing it, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I needed that!    

 Mernin Folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Morning Chief, Miggy and Keebs. Hope everybody is doing good on this day before the weekend. Calling for rain at 31220 later today. Supposedly be gone by in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't drink at all, never ever, can't stand the stuff, never crosses my lips, you won't see me doing it, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Neither does Hankus . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm just guessing, but I figure Mandy/MsHornay  will like this . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2016)

Never was a fan, but da dood could play over 30 instruments perfectly..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm just guessing, but I figure Mandy/MsHornay  will like this . . .



I'm still mourning.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief, Miggy and Keebs. Hope everybody is doing good on this day before the weekend. Calling for rain at 31220 later today. Supposedly be gone by in the morning.


Thank heavens all our ball games had already been rescheduled!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Neither does Hankus . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Never was a fan, but da dood could play over 30 instruments perfectly..


Me neither, I liked a few of his songs, but I wasn't "into" him, but he was talented!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

Got the Scag runnin good....finally. Was continuing to have a few starting issues and so forth, so just went ahead and rebuilt carburetor, problem solved. Now, it's runnin like a top.  

Brother somehow stumbled across a website that carries parts for HYDRO-GEAR transaxle for ZD rider that tore up on me. 

Originally, we were told by another parts carrier that they couldn't sell us the parts, not even a seal kit. That I had to remove transaxle and send to them to repair/rebuild for $300.00-700.00 in Michigan. 

So, he calls this other site he found and they sent him a pdf file showing the entire break down of parts list and can sell us anything, even just a seal kit. 

Well, we decided to remove it and just dive into it and see what it needed and do it ourselves. 

Hopefully, I'll have it back and mowin in the next couple of weeks.

Undecided on whether I should remove right side transaxle and just go ahead and at least open it up, inspect and change oil, then reseal it.

The mower is at least 12-13 yrs old with a lot of hrs on it. I'm thinking if I'm rebuilding one, I probably ought to at least look into other and replace bearings and seals with new oil.

What say my driveler brethren?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

His last show.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

RIP, Prince!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

OR 

RIP, the artist otherwise known as Prince


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2016)

Someone said Michael Jackson passed away yesterday!!! I had no idea!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Someone said Michael Jackson passed away yesterday!!! I had no idea!!!



No comparison. 

smh-ing really really slow right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Someone said Michael Jackson passed away yesterday!!! I had no idea!!!



Idjit


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No comparison.
> 
> smh-ing really really slow right now.



Will someone please explain to me when and why to smh slow or fast?

I don't git it.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

Light rain hera.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got the Scag runnin good....finally. Was continuing to have a few starting issues and so forth, so just went ahead and rebuilt carburetor, problem solved. Now, it's runnin like a top.
> 
> Brother somehow stumbled across a website that carries parts for HYDRO-GEAR transaxle for ZD rider that tore up on me.
> 
> ...


Not a brethren, but.......*I* say, at that age, ya just might better rework the whole thing.......... "If you're gonna do it, do it right"........... as J would say!


Jeff C. said:


> Will someone please explain to me when and why to smh slow or fast?
> 
> I don't git it.....


Kinda like sayin "Bless yo heart"......... but without words, I hope this helps.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Will someone please explain to me when and why to smh slow or fast?
> 
> I don't git it.....



I'll take credit for this one. 
When somebody does something stupid I shake my head really fast. Like I'm saying REALLY? You just did that.

When somebody does something stupid and you know they meant to I shake my head really slow. Like


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2016)

Many may not have liked Prince, but the dude could play a guitar.  Eric Clapton was once asked how it feels to be the best guitar player on the planet and his response was I don't know ask Prince


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Not a brethren, but.......*I* say, at that age, ya just might better rework the whole thing.......... "If you're gonna do it, do it right"........... as J would say!
> 
> Kinda like sayin "Bless yo heart"......... but without words, I hope this helps.



10-4 on not a brethren, was hoping/expecting maybe a few to express opinions on the matter, but respect your level headed thought process just the same. That's what I was thinking, just needed to confirm it in my mind. I was thinking I would hate to rebuild just the one side only to have the other side breakdown 6 months to year later and be doing it again, thanks for your opinion Keebs, and bless your heart.  

See, that works both ways.  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll take credit for this one.
> When somebody does something stupid I shake my head really fast. Like I'm saying REALLY? You just did that.
> 
> When somebody does something stupid and you know they meant to I shake my head really slow. Like



Therein lies the problem, I can't smh very fast. There's too much empty space and it slams my brain all around in that thick skull and makes me dizzy and such. My files are all out of alphabetical order as it is.....need a defragment button already.

I just do this  rather than smh fast.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Not a brethren, but.......*I* say, at that age, ya just might better rework the whole thing.......... "If you're gonna do it, do it right"........... as J would



Gotta agree with Keebs on this


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H. If it was me Chief, I would do both sides. My son had a wheel bearing go bad on his Z71. Left side. It's one of those sealed units that you can't pack. He bought both sides but only wanted to do the bad one. It's a booger to change! (Learned a lot on that one! ) well you guessed it the other went out about 3 weeks later!! Wish I could have talked into both while we doing it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Many may not have liked Prince, but the dude could play a guitar.  Eric Clapton was once asked how it feels to be the best guitar player on the planet and his response was I don't know ask Prince



Eric Clapton was/is a very humble artist/guitarist. I also heard him in a live interview when asked about Stevie Ray Vaughn, and he said when he heard SRV on the radio in England one day while driving in the countryside, he pulled over and listened to him play and thought, "well, there goes my stature as a prominent blues guitarist".


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Gotta agree with Keebs on this





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. If it was me Chief, I would do both sides. My son had a wheel bearing go bad on his Z71. Left side. It's one of those sealed units that you can't pack. He bought both sides but only wanted to do the bad one. It's a booger to change! (Learned a lot on that one! ) well you guessed it the other went out about 3 weeks later!! Wish I could have talked into both while we doing it.



Appreciate it Wy and Moon, just needed some confirmation on my thought process!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll take credit for this one.
> When somebody does something stupid I shake my head really fast. Like I'm saying REALLY? You just did that.
> 
> When somebody does something stupid and you know they meant to I shake my head really slow. Like



Let me help y'all with another one, if you take a chicken breast, cut it in half, fry it with a thick batter, cover it in white gravy , you have chicken fried chicken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

morning!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Light rain hera.



in the 30055 we get water not light when it rains.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Let me help y'all with another one, if you take a chicken breast, cut it in half, fry it with a thick batter, cover it in white gravy , you have chicken fried chicken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't drink at all, never ever, can't stand the stuff, never crosses my lips, you won't see me doing it, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Jeff C. said:


> OR
> 
> RIP, the artist otherwise known as Prince


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Eric Clapton was/is a very humble artist/guitarist. I also heard him in a live interview when asked about Stevie Ray Vaughn, and he said when he heard SRV on the radio in England one day while driving in the countryside, he pulled over and listened to him play and thought, "well, there goes my stature as a prominent blues guitarist".



True


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2016)

Morning Ms. Crickett


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

love me some chicken fried chicken.  hope this helps


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2016)

I am sitting in a meeting Bored!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am sitting in a meeting Bored!!



That's what you get for making fun of me and Quack


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> love me some chicken fried chicken.  hope this helps


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 on not a brethren, was hoping/expecting maybe a few to express opinions on the matter, but respect your level headed thought process just the same. That's what I was thinking, just needed to confirm it in my mind. I was thinking I would hate to rebuild just the one side only to have the other side breakdown 6 months to year later and be doing it again, thanks for your opinion Keebs, and bless your heart.
> 
> See, that works both ways.
> 
> ...


 See, I come in handy ery now & then!


Wycliff said:


> Gotta agree with Keebs on this





Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it Wy and Moon, just needed some confirmation on my thought process!


you just wanted to hear it from the menfolk.... 


mudracing101 said:


> Let me help y'all with another one, if you take a chicken breast, cut it in half, fry it with a thick batter, cover it in white gravy , you have chicken fried chicken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


See Mandy's post, please......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Now that might make me smh real fast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

Dr. appt. Monday. 

I absolutely hate going to the doctor, but this cold/flu just will not go away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

Stoopid interwebs messin wit me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

Jeffro! I know you got a new grandbaby but you wasnt coming this way was ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

mrsh tutu and keebsy need to shake that mess....hope y'all get better soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro! I know you got a new grandbaby but you wasnt coming this way was ya?



Probably not going to make it with everything I got going on right now, Mudro. Gonna miss seeing y'all this time around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2016)

Blackeyed peas & conebread


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Blackeyed peas & conebread



craving flung.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dr. appt. Monday.
> 
> I absolutely hate going to the doctor, but this cold/flu just will not go away.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

Well dang , i aint gonna see jeffro, the Hornets, aint no reason for me to go.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Well dang , i aint gonna see jeffro, the Hornets, aint no reason for me to go.


I heard Fuzzy had a surprise for ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I heard Fuzzy had a surprise for ya!



I doubt that


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 22, 2016)

Just dribblin by

3 bucks growin some horn


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just dribblin by
> 
> 3 bucks growin some horn



That last buck is going to be a goodan! Love your post brother!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

Cool pics


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I doubt that


 juss werd on da skreet, man...........


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just dribblin by
> 
> 3 bucks growin some horn


tease!













Dang that is some pretty country!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Cool pics Mike. Evening Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dr. appt. Monday.
> 
> I absolutely hate going to the doctor, but this cold/flu just will not go away.




You gonna end up like Prince . . DED. 





Moonpie1 said:


> Cool pics Mike. Evening Quackbro.





Evening Moonbro, last one...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2016)

Come on Wybro, let's knock this last one out..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2016)

quackbro and wy, 

I escaped to the mtns.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on Wybro, let's knock this last one out..



What are you knocking up tonight?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quackbro and wy,
> 
> I escaped to the mtns.


I NEED an escape.  Both of my brothers have gone to the Coast for the weekend. Must be nice. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you knocking up tonight?


OH snap.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2016)

sgetti and meatballs with asparagus on the side.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quackbro and wy,
> 
> I escaped to the mtns.




Hope you catch a cooler full !!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you knocking up tonight?





Well, there ain't nobody here but me and the dog . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 22, 2016)

Poor dog gona catch a bad time I'm sure 

flip flop


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2016)

^^^^^  KANG !!! 


puff puff pass..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2016)

Reckon I'm the only one werkin tonight ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2016)

If'n I'd known it was this early I would have rolled over but noooooo I started the coffee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If'n I'd known it was this early I would have rolled over but noooooo I started the coffee.






Fixing to hit the river ???


Meeting a co-worker for breakfast, then headed to try and catch some brimps !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2016)

Morning Moonbro, you fishing today ??


Reckon Sockbro's headed to Texas..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 23, 2016)

Yessir, headed to Juliette with Moon jr. Thanks for the coffee Gobble. When the rest of you wake up, good morning and have a great day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2016)

Morning.....think I'll drop everything for a minute and go wet a hook for a few hrs right here close to the house with brother. 

Don't care if I catch anything or not. 

Good luck Moon, Quack.


----------



## cramer (Apr 23, 2016)

Morning fellers - thanks for the coffee G

Catch me some fishes Grandpa Chief & Moon


----------



## cramer (Apr 23, 2016)

Maybe the set the forum clock so we can feel like we ain't burning so much daylight as we do sometimes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2016)

quick check

glad to see moon, chief, and cramer made it to vertical today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2016)

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it lunch time yet?



according to the forum clock it is barely b'fast time for the sleeping beauties around here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2016)

Caught 38 brim, nothing over 3/4's lb.

Caught a 5lb bass on a 5' ultralight with 4lb test on a Beetle Spin !!! 



No pics, didn't happen.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2016)

Spent about an hour on a friends pond with my fly rod this mornin. Got a good mess of dinner plates.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spent about an hour on a friends pond with my fly rod this mornin. Got a good mess of dinner plates.



Good eating right there! My FAV.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 23, 2016)

Get the grease hot Miggy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2016)

Didn't get to go to the lake I thought we were going to, it was closed today. 

Went to a dead lake instead, no fish were harmed as I have determined that there isn't any in it.

Nice morning for a couple hours though.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Morning folks. Everyone must be catching a few more winks this AM.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning folks. Everyone must be catching a few more winks this AM.



I know I did.

But this will open the eyes.


----------



## cramer (Apr 24, 2016)

Good morning everybuddy

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2016)

Mernin kids!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spent about an hour on a friends pond with my fly rod this mornin. Got a good mess of dinner plates.






WOW . . .




You have a friend ????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 24, 2016)

Morning 

who knows what this day will bring? Kind of cloudy now ( could use the rain) but could change at anytime Oh well guess I'll ENJOY it either way


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning
> 
> who knows what this day will bring? Kind of cloudy now ( could use the rain) but could change at anytime Oh well guess I'll ENJOY it either way



morning stonerbro.   bright sunshine here and 60ish already this morning.   I know you will make a day of it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2016)

^^^^ on my!!!  

quack??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ^^^^ on my!!!
> 
> quack??





Sir ???  Kang gobblinbro !!!




Left the garden water on all night...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2016)

It's a BEAUTIFUL day in the neighborhood !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sir ???  Kang gobblinbro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought incognito one might be you.

Well you won't need to water before it rains again.    

My well would be sucking air if I did that.    About four hours is it.  After that there is water but not enough pressure to oscillate the sprinkler.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thought incognito one might be you.
> 
> Well you won't need to water before it rains again.
> 
> My well would be sucking air if I did that.    About four hours is it.  After that there is water but not enough pressure to oscillate the sprinkler.





My green light is on ???

Our pool holds over 25k gallons of water, have filled it up 2-3 times from our well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2016)

Gotta ride to Davisboro and pick up 8lbs of BBQ and a gallon 'o stew, then ride to Louisville and pick up some ribeyes..


----------



## cramer (Apr 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Our pool holds over 25k gallons of water, have filled it up 2-3 times from our well.



must have a hole in it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta ride to Davisboro and pick up 8lbs of BBQ and a gallon 'o stew, then ride to Louisville and pick up some ribeyes..





Some of the best BBQ you'll EVA eat and only $6 a lb.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta ride to Davisboro and pick up 8lbs of BBQ and a gallon 'o stew, then ride to Louisville and pick up some ribeyes..



Hungry?

When is the last time you ate?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2016)

cramer said:


> must have a hole in it



With the food he is buying I'd say he has a hole in his stomach.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2016)

Morning....forgot to check in today. 

Nuttin happenin, just workin on mower stuff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2016)

cramer said:


> must have a hole in it










gobbleinwoods said:


> With the food he is buying I'd say he has a hole in his stomach.





We were going to hava big gathering at the plantation, but everybody got the dates screwed up, so I'm stuck with all the bbq and stew.  Dawn wants ribeyes fo suppa.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2016)

everybody got the date wrong?    

are you going to be known as everybodybro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> everybody got the date wrong?
> 
> are you going to be known as everybodybro?




Not my fault this time...  want some 'Q ????




Gonna fix me a BLD and let Dawn drive !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2016)

Dude next door gave me 11 sets of 22ft tall warehouse racks and cross beams... They make great deer stands!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude next door gave me 11 sets of 22ft tall warehouse racks and cross beams... They make great deer stands!



And roost huntin for turkeys.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not my fault this time...  want some 'Q ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you deliver?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you deliver?





Will brang you some in a coupla weeks to Helen ??


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2016)

Afternoon,  just finished unpacking from WAR good meeting some I haven't.  But still several on here I'd like to meet


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2016)

Finally got to meet Keebs too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Finally got to meet Keebs too






Didja getcha some Keebo shuga ???  It's the BEST !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja getcha some Keebo shuga ???  It's the BEST !!!



No, but I did get a big old hug


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will brang you some in a coupla weeks to Helen ??


You still going to Helen?  Place aint changed since I was 5. 
Expand your horizons.


Wycliff said:


> Finally got to meet Keebs too


She's a swwwweeetheart aint she.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You still going to Helen?  Place aint changed since I was 5.
> Expand your horizons.
> 
> She's a swwwweeetheart aint she.



Helen is a generic term for White County.   I almost never set foot inside the city limits except maybe in Jan or Feb.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Helen is a generic term for White County.   I almost never set foot inside the city limits except maybe in Jan or Feb.



WAR North was bout as close as I want to be.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You still going to Helen?  Place aint changed since I was 5.
> Expand your horizons.
> 
> She's a swwwweeetheart aint she.



Yes she is


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 24, 2016)

H22 was very impressed with your son making  fire. He said it don't get no better than that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WAR North was bout as close as I want to be.



About as close as I get.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 was very impressed with your son making  fire. He said it don't get no better than that.



Yes, it takes him a few minutes but Nic taught him well.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2016)

Where is everybody,  posting alone


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2016)

Posting from my phone stinks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm checking in occasionally Wy


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2016)

Drinking a bld


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Drinking a bld



That is working a plan.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2016)

Yep, on my third only drank reels at WAR so I needed to flush my system


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2016)

Evenin, stopping in to say hello.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2016)

Evening Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Evening Wy, Gobble and Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2016)

Howdy Wy, sounds like yall had a good time @ WAR south. 

I see Moon peeking in down below.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Wy, Gobble and Chief.



OH, there you are....evenin Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2016)

Think I'll go kick back on the couch for a while, yall take care.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2016)

Lil Wy was missing you and Jag at WAR


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2016)

Time to make the doughnuts...


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Time to make the doughnuts...



Have fun I start back in the morning on days


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Have fun I start back in the morning on days



thanks for sharing that with me bro


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spent about an hour on a friends pond with my fly rod this mornin. Got a good mess of dinner plates.





Hooked On Quack said:


> WOW . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2016)

Quack?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Morning Blood, Gobble, and day walker Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Time to make the doughnuts...



Don't know about doughnuts but coffee I've got covered.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2016)

Went to make coffee this morning and there was a scorpion in the water jug.   Threw that one out and killed the critter.   Started over.

morning moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2016)

You still on the mountain Gobble?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You still on the mountain Gobble?



Nope got to go to the salt mine this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Yep me too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2016)

Morning boys, happy Monday morning to you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning boys, happy Monday morning to you!



Sure feels good outside this morning.   Did you get any roof time last night?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

Morning folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning folks.



hey Chief

b'fast eaten and time for another cup of java before continuing to get ready for work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief
> 
> b'fast eaten and time for another cup of java before continuing to get ready for work.



Morning gobble.....how many more weeks you got?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning gobble.....how many more weeks you got?



Hopefully I'll live for many more YEARS.





4


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Morning Chief.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure feels good outside this morning.   Did you get any roof time last night?



None last night... I did get rail yard time, and a short train ride!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2016)

Morning y'all...


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2016)

Good morning Wybro and Muddy buddy!!!
Done heard a gobbler, seen a turkey (not sure of the flavo) and 2 deer from the porch this morning.... #God's country!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hopefully I'll live for many more YEARS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hang in there. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief.



Moonbro....



blood on the ground said:


> None last night... I did get rail yard time, and a short train ride!



bogbro....



Wycliff said:


> Good morning



Wybro....



mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all...



Mudrobro....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Good morning Wybro and Muddy buddy!!!
> Done heard a gobbler, seen a turkey (not sure of the flavo) and 2 deer from the porch this morning.... #God's country!



Hey blood bro.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2016)

Mornin y'all! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Went to make coffee this morning and there was a scorpion in the water jug.   Threw that one out and killed the critter.   Started over.
> 
> morning moonbro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2016)

Mernin folks. On my second cup and only 3 cylinders are firing so far.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin folks. On my second cup and only 3 cylinders are firing so far.



Good morning Huey Lewis!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Good morning Huey Lewis!!!!



Better watch it throwin such language around. I'll get Dobbs to cut you. Where is that gal anyways?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Finally got to meet Keebs too


 I was glad to finally meet you & your boy!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja getcha some Keebo shuga ???  It's the BEST !!!


blabbermouth! you shoulda made plans to come!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's a swwwweeetheart aint she.


you are too and sista, you were MISSED!!!!

It was a blast!!  I added some pics in the WAR South thread.......


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2016)

I wish I would have taken more pics, but Louie sent me a few last night


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2016)

Ah-Hem............ please help me out here............ 
Thank Ya'll............ 


http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10150292&postcount=1


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2016)

really.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2016)

homo3?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> really.


 yep, wouldn't want you upset wiff me for nuttin in the world and since I started it, I hope to put a stop to it!


mudracing101 said:


> homo3?


got a text, he's still sitting by the missing spirit sign on the side of the ditch.........  bless his heart.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> yep, wouldn't want you upset wiff me for nuttin in the world and since I started it, I hope to put a stop to it!
> 
> got a text, he's still sitting by the missing spirit sign on the side of the ditch.........  bless his heart.....



I wonder who took the time to stop and steal the "spirit" sprite sign


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I wonder who took the time to stop and steal the "spirit" sprite sign



Spirit sign


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2016)

And this is why I Hate doctors. Appt. 10:30 and I am still sitting in the waiting room.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I wonder who took the time to stop and steal the "spirit" sprite sign





mrs. hornet22 said:


> And this is why I Hate doctors. Appt. 10:30 and I am still sitting in the waiting room.


 I sure hope he gives you the good stuff right off the bat and knocks it out of you!!  I think the shot has helped, but it hasn't gotten rid of it yet....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Spirit sign


that was toooo funny!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Good morning Wybro and Muddy buddy!!!
> Done heard a gobbler, seen a turkey (not sure of the flavo) and 2 deer from the porch this morning.... #God's country!



Got me some Mule  deer this morning in my neck of # God's country


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 25, 2016)

Decided to try for my PHOTO CHALLENGE shot of WATER  and Chase helped me out  a lab helps make it easy


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Decided to try for my PHOTO CHALLENGE shot of WATER  and Chase helped me out  a lab helps meke it easy


 That's a winner in my book!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2016)

Left ova Cap'tn D's fish & a salad......... sweet tea.........  
sure wish I had some sausage from this weekend............. man that stuff was gooood to deff!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 25, 2016)

Even when he wasn't in the water he was enjoying hiself    Don't we all wish we loved life this much?  

Just rompin and stompin and havin a good time


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice pics Labs


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2016)

Grilled Monterey chicken


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 25, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Nice pics Labs



Thanks Wy it was a pretty good drive to town and back


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2016)

I need a nap


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I need a nap


me too, move ova & share da couch........


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2016)

Thinking about taking my free camper to the mountains and setting it up, till I can build up there


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

Afternoon.....old knees ain't what they used to be.  Still training Jag on the commercial walk behind mower, but I wound up cuttin most of my entire yard while doing it.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon.....old knees ain't what they used to be.  Still training Jag on the commercial walk behind mower, but I wound up cuttin most of my entire yard while doing it.



He probably got it a long time ago, but he is going to see how many times you'll cut the grass for him


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2016)

Jag is smart lil feller


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> He probably got it a long time ago, but he is going to see how many times you'll cut the grass for him





hdm03 said:


> Jag is smart lil feller



    

Got me wonderin now!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 25, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Jag is smart lil feller



Jeff just thinks the kid a bit slow but I think the rest of us see the light that Jag sees


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon.....old knees ain't what they used to be.  Still training Jag on the commercial walk behind mower, but I wound up cuttin most of my entire yard while doing it.


 ya don't train by *doing* it.......


Wycliff said:


> He probably got it a long time ago, but he is going to see how many times you'll cut the grass for him


Bingo!!!


hdm03 said:


> Jag is smart lil feller


Hey, it was great meeting you finally this weekend!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2016)

We miss ya'll at WAR Chief. Lil Wy asked about ya'll a few times


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2016)

it was great meeting you too......had an awesome time


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2016)

fluffy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

He's gettin it, slowly but surely, just afraid to cut him loose entirely without supervision. He also has a difficult time following his last line if the grass isn't real tall leaving a good guide. Stiil turns the wrong way too. He's still a little afraid of it, which makes me nervous just walking away.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 25, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Jag is smart lil feller







Keebs said:


> Hey, it was great meeting you finally this weekend!!



X2 glad you finally made it to a get together


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Chase is in hog heaven for sure! Good pics Mike. Evening Jeff, Wy and Hdm03. Sure is a gorgeous afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> We miss ya'll at WAR Chief. Lil Wy asked about ya'll a few times



Dang sure wish we could've made it Wybro, Jag and I both would've liked to have seen you and lil wy for sure, not to mention meeting others, and seeing Keebs, Mudro, bOOMbOOM, LD, etc.,

Seemed weird not being there.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> it was great meeting you too......had an awesome time





hdm03 said:


> fluffy?





Moonpie1 said:


> Chase is in hog heaven for sure! Good pics Mike. Evening Jeff, Wy and Hdm03. Sure is a gorgeous afternoon.


I'ma gonna go home & work on the pool, plus I get to have my LilMan with me for the next few days! I may not say that after my normal routine is totally shattered!


Jeff C. said:


> Dang sure wish we could've made it Wybro, Jag and I both would've liked to have seen you and lil wy for sure, not to mention meeting others, and seeing Keebs, Mudro, bOOMbOOM, LD, etc.,
> 
> Seemed weird not being there.


I have to admit, I kept waiting on you & Jag to come driving up. 
It was a good turnout but not having ya'll or the hornet's there didn't feel *right*..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2016)

Bye y'all, i got to run, keebs is leaving me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jeff just thinks the kid a bit slow but I think the rest of us see the light that Jag sees



Oh.....I've seen the lights he sees, but that was back in the 70's Mike.  



Moonpie1 said:


> Chase is in hog heaven for sure! Good pics Mike. Evening Jeff, Wy and Hdm03. Sure is a gorgeous afternoon.



Afternoon Moonbro!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Chase is in hog heaven for sure! Good pics Mike. Evening Jeff, Wy and Hdm03. Sure is a gorgeous afternoon.



Poor thing Moon... he was just havin a ball and didn't know I just  wanted a pic for the CHALLENGE


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I'ma gonna go home & work on the pool, plus I get to have my LilMan with me for the next few days! I may not say that after my normal routine is totally shattered!
> 
> I have to admit, I kept waiting on you & Jag to come driving up.
> It was a good turnout but not having ya'll or the hornet's there didn't feel *right*..........



Yes ma'am, I wouldn't know how to act without the tutu's at a gathering. 



mudracing101 said:


> Bye y'all, i got to run, keebs is leaving me.



Later Mudro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Poor thing Moon... he was just havin a ball and didn't know I just  wanted a pic for the CHALLENGE



BTW, good pics Mike. Sure makes me miss Maggie Moo in my avy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

gobble in da house.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> gobble in da house.



gobble gobble gobble

afternoon Chief

Home after a less that positive day.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW, good pics Mike. Sure makes me miss Maggie Moo in my avy.



I feel your pain Jeff I got way to many pics ( but that's a good thing) and when I look back at them I think of the good times and I hope you can do the same   Some folks just don't understand how they can creep into our hearts like they do


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Mike , I don't think he minded it one bit. See ya Mud and Keebs. Evening Gobble. Gonna grill some chicken shortly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2016)

Time to head that way, had a blast at WAR !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to head that way, had a blast at WAR !!



We shoulda been there, and the tutu's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

MizT was asking why Jag and I why we were cutting the grass today because it wasn't that long or bad looking yet. I watched the weather channel this morning and they showed rain coming in on Wednesday. MizT and I were watching it, and I said, "I bet it rains before Wednesday, so I'm going to cut today. She said, "I thought you said you weren't going to cut it as often this year?"

30 minutes after we finished it came a good shower here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2016)

There were 5 hay fields being cut down this afternoon within 4 miles of my house.   They don't want rain.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There were 5 hay fields being cut down this afternoon within 4 miles of my house.   They don't want rain.



Kind of funny how ya want the rain till ya have hay on the ground seems ya just can't win sometimes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Kind of funny how ya want the rain till ya have hay on the ground seems ya just can't win sometimes



True ohso tru


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2016)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Kind of funny how ya want the rain till ya have hay on the ground seems ya just can't win sometimes





gobbleinwoods said:


> True ohso tru



Or like in the hot Summer months here when you've had no rain for thirty days and everything is burning up. Then, you get monsoons for about a week to 10 days straight.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2016)

Dry here. Course I wont have no hay on the ground for bout a month.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2016)

Be in Savannah this Sunday. Aint South Georgia but it is Georgia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Be in Savannah this Sunday. Aint South Georgia but it is Georgia.



Evenin Pops!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2016)

Quack yall need to come see us in Savannah.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 25, 2016)

Its a Bacardi kinda night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Quack yall need to come see us in Savannah.





I gotta work, Dawn was just in Tybee/Savannah a coupla weekends ago, sooner or later Charlie, sooner or later.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2016)

In honor of my Mama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its a Bacardi kinda night



Don't know why, but I'm drinking a cup of coffee.  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> In honor of my Mama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

bOOM bOOM, how's lil Gage doin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 25, 2016)

He's good brother jeph.  Happy loving child.  I'm blessed brother


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He's good brother jeph.  Happy loving child.  I'm blessed brother



Yes you are, glad to hear that brother!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

My daughter is sposed to be coming over this week with lil Everett, can't wait to snuggle up and take a baby nap with him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

I'mon put somethin in a bottle for me too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

Make goo goo and gaa gaa sounds wit him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

Might get some depends.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't get em mixed up Chief.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 25, 2016)

Jeph Gon a get all that baby slobber


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

MizT can change us bof.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 25, 2016)

That poor baby gonna be spoiled rotten


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Don't get em mixed up Chief.



I bet a beer would make him burp.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph Gon a get all that baby slobber




Lub me some baby slobber.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That poor baby gonna be spoiled rotten



You better believe it....between me, MizT, and Uncle Jag.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2016)

Bout that time to kick back on the couch for a while.....take care Louie!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Howdy Jeff and Boom Boom. I've retired to the recliner myself Jeff. Full of grilt cheekun and fixins.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2016)

Evening folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2016)

Evening Bbro, reckon Wy's on days ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening Bbro, reckon Wy's on days ??



Yep, he works 16 wks on days then 1 week of nights .... Horrible rotation!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep, he works 16 wks on days then 1 week of nights .... Horrible rotation!





16 wks of days ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 16 wks of days ???



 kidding


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 25, 2016)

Was off today, and tomorrow........Working Wed, Thurs.........Off Fri Sat, and Sun!!

Headed to Tennessee on the days off!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Was off today, and tomorrow........Working Wed, Thurs.........Off Fri Sat, and Sun!!
> 
> Headed to Tennessee on the days off!!



Whatchew doing in Tennessee?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Was off today, and tomorrow........Working Wed, Thurs.........Off Fri Sat, and Sun!!
> 
> Headed to Tennessee on the days off!!






You're gonna love the schedule when you get use to it. Don't hardly even need any vacation.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're gonna love the schedule when you get use to it. Don't hardly even need any vacation.



I agree... I sure miss that schedule! 2 vac days can land you a week off!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I agree... I sure miss that schedule! 2 vac days can land you a week off!





Yep, you can really stretch your vacation time out !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2016)

Peetza an a mountain dew


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2016)

Poke chops, collards and cheese n broccoli !!   Lil bit of bbq n stew.



As of of Sunday I've lost 30lbs !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2016)

As of Sunday I've not lost any more.   

goot moaning night walkers  getting close to the clock countdown.

anyone need a little caffeine to make the final push?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 26, 2016)

I will partake Gobble. Morning Blood, Quackbro and Coffeebro. Short week for me, headed to North Carolina Thursday morning to visit our daughter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2016)

Morning Coffeebro and Moonbro, gotta meeting this morning . . 


Bout ready to take some time off too Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2016)

how'dy moon and quack


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Daughter is opening a custom jewelry/boutique store in Asheville. Thursday afternoon is her grand opening. She has worked hard on fulfilling her dream.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2016)

Gonna try and finish this book...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna try and finish this book...



you get an extended time to  read while at the meeting.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Logo.*

She got this put up at the end of last week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Daughter is opening a custom jewelry/boutique store in Asheville. Thursday afternoon is her grand opening. She has worked hard on fulfilling her dream.



best of luck to her.   Hope she makes a go of it.   Not been to Asheville in 20 years since my son was young and I wasn't shopping then.  Beat there will be competition for that market.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2016)

morning fellas... way to go quack! 30lbs is great! moon looks like she is got a good head on her... best of luck! thanks for the coffee G!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Daughter is opening a custom jewelry/boutique store in Asheville. Thursday afternoon is her grand opening. She has worked hard on fulfilling her dream.





Congrats to her !!!  You should be outside cooking on the EGG or frying up something, you could draw folks from miles around !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2016)

Bet EE aint put a dent in all them socks he packed!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2016)

Moon, does she have a website/online shopping ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moon, does she have a website/online shopping ??



there was a www. on the window.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2016)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2016)

Goot moanin, going to be a busy day today


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2016)

Mornin y'all! 




Moonpie1 said:


> Daughter is opening a custom jewelry/boutique store in Asheville. Thursday afternoon is her grand opening. She has worked hard on fulfilling her dream.





Moonpie1 said:


> She got this put up at the end of last week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Goot moanin, going to be a busy day today



Mernin Wy, yep gotta get Jag up and off to work, then to the dentist for a follow up on the gum surgery. Then back to workin on that transaxle for the rider.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Poke chops, collards and cheese n broccoli !!   Lil bit of bbq n stew.
> 
> 
> 
> As of of Sunday I've lost 30lbs !!






I've lost almost 20lbs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I've lost almost 20lbs.



You need help findin it? 

Mernin errybody.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need help findin it?
> 
> Mernin errybody.



Sup Amigo, how's outer space?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup Amigo, how's outer space?



Groooovy. You'll see me coming over around 5:30 am in a couple more days. Look to the SE at about 10 degrees above the horizon. BTW, internet works much better in space. Cell phone service is sketchy though


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Morning Jeff, Cricket, Wy and Miggy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2016)

Haaaay!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2016)

Love me labbs long time sure does post up some nice pictures!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Groooovy. You'll see me coming over around 5:30 am in a couple more days. Look to the SE at about 10 degrees above the horizon. BTW, internet works much better in space. Cell phone service is sketchy though



How's the beautiful blonde? 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff, Cricket, Wy and Miggy.



Mornin Moon, congrats and good luck to your daughter.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I've lost almost 20lbs.


 you ain't got 20 to spare!  I'm at the 20 mark, but *SOMEONE* didn't even notice this weekend!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need help findin it?
> 
> Mernin errybody.


hey there............ hey, did ya notice my hand in a picture this weekend???  Ya need to go look..........

Mornin Folks, thankfully LilMan woke up in a good mood, other than asking for Mama a few hundred times we had a good morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2016)

HEY Keebsy! 

Holler later, gotta get Jag off to work.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> HEY Keebsy!
> 
> Holler later, gotta get Jag off to work.


 Hurry back!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I've lost almost 20lbs.






Grrrrrrrrrrr, most of the time when wimminz lose weight, they lose their boobies...


Tain't fair.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tain't


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, most of the time when wimminz lose weight, they lose their boobies...
> 
> 
> Tain't fair.


you don't lose yours???


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you don't lose yours???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2016)

Nugefan said:


>


 he won't see that 'cause he don't read back!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you ain't got 20 to spare!  I'm at the 20 mark, but *SOMEONE* didn't even notice this weekend!
> 
> hey there............ hey, did ya notice my hand in a picture this weekend???  Ya need to go look..........
> 
> Mornin Folks, thankfully LilMan woke up in a good mood, other than asking for Mama a few hundred times we had a good morning!



I know that's why I put the  smiling. 

Believe it or not I noticed in the pics & I don't even see you everyday. Actually I've only *seen* you once but I could tell.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, most of the time when wimminz lose weight, they lose their boobies...
> 
> 
> Tain't fair.





Keebs said:


> you don't lose yours???



Oh Snap!!!    


Keebs said:


> he won't see that 'cause he don't read back!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Love me labbs long time sure does post up some nice pictures!



AWWWW I can feel the LOVE 


One of these days I'm gonna park the tractor and quit makin more lawn to mow and weedwhack 


Jeff I got the mowing down pretty good thanks to you but WONDERED could ya come up a couple of times this summer and show me how to run the weedwhacker?? Just like Jag I'll watch very carefully till your done


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2016)

Just about time to grab some lunch


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2016)

Gonna have to see what my daughter packed


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I know that's why I put the  smiling.
> 
> Believe it or not I noticed in the pics & I don't even see you everyday. Actually I've only *seen* you once but I could tell.


 Thank you!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> AWWWW I can feel the LOVE
> 
> 
> One of these days I'm gonna park the tractor and quit makin more lawn to mow and weedwhack
> ...





Wycliff said:


> Just about time to grab some lunch


 Just did myself........ warmed up a left ova fried deerburger, chips & tea!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2016)

She is getting better at cooking


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2016)

Its some kind of meatballs, but its pretty good


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Just did myself........ warmed up a left ova fried deerburger, chips & tea!





I had a ham sandwich, chunk of deer summer sausage & salt & vinegar stax. And then my 1 Oreo.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> She is getting better at cooking


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> She is getting better at cooking


You need to introduce her to the Cafe'........... jus sayin........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I had a ham sandwich, chunk of deer summer sausage & salt & vinegar stax. And then my _*1 Oreo*_.


That would just make me mad........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Whatchew doing in Tennessee?



Taking a dog up to run a field trial just outside of Nashville.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> AWWWW I can feel the LOVE
> 
> 
> One of these days I'm gonna park the tractor and quit makin more lawn to mow and whackyweed
> ...



I reckon bro... I reckon!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Taking a dog up to run a field trial just outside of Nashville.



When you get to lake Altoona give me a holler.... I'm going with ya!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> You need to introduce her to the Cafe'........... jus sayin........



You're probably right. I printed out the cookbook, so that has been helping


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> You're probably right. I printed out the cookbook, so that has been helping


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> How's the beautiful blonde?


Is that a trick question?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> That would just make me mad........



 Will power, woman....will power


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Will power, woman....will power



Will Power doesn't sound like a very feminine name for a woman?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 26, 2016)

WOW just spent 190 bucks but I now have my fishin, deer, elk and special permit apps for a Quality bull elk and a cow tag  all I can do now is wait for the draw and maybe head down to the river for a little fiahin for some 20 to 25 in trout they sure smoke up nice


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 26, 2016)

Kind of feel like I'm goofin off  no mowin,weedwhackin just planted some flower starts and puttin down some water drinkin a couple of beers and whatnot and got some chops and corn on the cob on the grill 


Life good enjoy it


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2016)

LML will shmoke anything.... Time for intervention!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> LML will shmoke anything.... Time for intervention!



That's not really a bad thing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you don't lose yours???





Yes, yes I have.  I've dropped 3 bra sizes.  






Woooooooooot, last one, off til Saturday !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you ain't got 20 to spare!  I'm at the 20 mark, but *SOMEONE* didn't even notice this weekend!
> 
> hey there............ hey, did ya notice my hand in a picture this weekend???  Ya need to go look..........
> 
> Mornin Folks, thankfully LilMan woke up in a good mood, other than asking for Mama a few hundred times we had a good morning!



Believe it or not, I did. First thing I thought when I saw the pic. 





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, most of the time when wimminz lose weight, they lose their boobies...
> 
> 
> Tain't fair.



 



Keebs said:


> you don't lose yours???



  



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> AWWWW I can feel the LOVE
> 
> 
> One of these days I'm gonna park the tractor and quit makin more lawn to mow and weedwhack
> ...



Mike, I'd be honored to come up and whack some weed with ya.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> LML will shmoke anything.... Time for intervention!



I might need a pack mule around the 1st of Oct? That might be a good time for an intervention


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Groooovy. You'll see me coming over around 5:30 am in a couple more days. Look to the SE at about 10 degrees above the horizon. BTW, internet works much better in space. Cell phone service is sketchy though



You need one of those fancy satellite phones when you are where the satellites roam.




LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Kind of feel like I'm goofin off  no mowin,weedwhackin just planted some flower starts and puttin down some water drinkin a couple of beers and whatnot and got some chops and corn on the cob on the grill
> 
> 
> Life good enjoy it



That is looking good!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2016)

elebenmohowas...


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey frins. Work has been stroke level the past 7-8 weeks, not pretty. Still here tho, hope erybody doin ok......................liy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey frins. Work has been stroke level the past 7-8 weeks, not pretty. Still here tho, hope erybody doin ok......................liy





Hang in there bro, sounds like ya'll need some Hamburg time . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey frins. Work has been stroke level the past 7-8 weeks, not pretty. Still here tho, hope erybody doin ok......................liy



Not particularly work related, but the lack thereof, so to speak. I feel your pain....times are tough.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hang in there bro, sounds like ya'll need some Hamburg time . . .



What Quack said......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2016)

Decided to burn a coupla days and hava week off, don't hava clue where I'm going, or what I'm going to do...just know I ain't gonna be at the chalk mine for 7 days.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 26, 2016)

Took a break from the books this evening to do what I needed to do. I'd load y'all a pic of the fish, but my connection won't let me.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 26, 2016)

I've also determined I've been drinking not enough based on today vs a while. Gotta rectify some of that real soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2016)

Back at it... Not sure what's up but DB is eat up with road rash!!! Boys missing a serious amount of skin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Back at it... Not sure what's up but DB is eat up with road rash!!! Boys missing a serious amount of skin!





He wreck his Moped ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He wreck his Moped ??



Crashed a skateboard at his sons birthday party....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I might need a pack mule around the 1st of Oct? That might be a good time for an intervention



I'm ready!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're gonna love the schedule when you get use to it. Don't hardly even need any vacation.


I like the schedule!!.......It just doesn't fit with the hunt test schedule!!..........Gonna miss a few events due to having to work that weekend

I like the days off during the week!!.........Got a lot done on the last two days off!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I like the schedule!!.......It just doesn't fit with the hunt test schedule!!..........Gonna miss a few events due to having to work that weekend
> 
> I like the days off during the week!!.........Got a lot done on the last two days off!!



Unwritten rule... Never take vacation on your weekend to work!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Crashed a skateboard at his sons birthday party....





Daaaang, he musta be flying !! 





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I like the schedule!!.......It just doesn't fit with the hunt test schedule!!..........Gonna miss a few events due to having to work that weekend
> 
> I like the days off during the week!!.........Got a lot done on the last two days off!!






2 weeks of days, 2 weeks of nights ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm howngry!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2016)

Drunkbro is in pain....what a idjit! He told me he tried to ride his sons skateboard down a big hill in his subdivision!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Unwritten rule... Never take vacation on your weekend to work!





We don't worry about that,  but we do have a agreement not to vacate on major Holidays, if you're scheduled to work then you gotta work.





blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro is in pain....what a idjit! He told me he tried to ride his sons (5yr old) skateboard down a big hill in his subdivision!





SPLAT !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2016)

Drunkbro  fall down n go boom


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drunkbro  fall down n go boom



Indeed! So current events in DB's life are... Walking around on plywood for the last couple months because he decided to pull up all his flooring. No kitchen cabinets because he sat them outside over night and they got rained on..... Why? Because he thought that he could rearrange them ....
Last.... Road rash from a skateboard accident...  He is almost 30 yrs old!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro is in pain....what a idjit! He told me he tried to ride his sons skateboard down a big hill in his subdivision!



I hear licker on the inside eases the pain . . . or was that causes it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro is in pain....what a idjit! He told me he tried to ride his sons skateboard down a big hill in his subdivision!



Second thought:




He found a woman to sleep with him?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2016)

Third thought:

Coffee is good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Indeed! So current events in DB's life are... Walking around on plywood for the last couple months because he decided to pull up all his flooring. No kitchen cabinets because he sat them outside over night and they got rained on..... Why? Because he thought that he could rearrange them ....
> Last.... Road rash from a skateboard accident...  He is almost 30 yrs old!!





Well Diddy always said, If you're gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough . . ."





gobbleinwoods said:


> Second thought:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Mornin Coffeebro !!  Treemohowas til vacation time !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I hear licker on the inside eases the pain . . . or was that causes it?





gobbleinwoods said:


> Second thought:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Likker did it.... Said he was doing takillya shots ..... At his 5yr old son's birthday party...LOL
Yes, he's just dumb .... Resembles JFK Jr


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2016)

I've got 7 skraight days to find a truck . . 



Anybody wanna get up a pool and bet if I buy one, how many days it takes to buy one ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got 7 skraight days to find a truck . .
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody wanna get up a pool and bet if I buy one, how many days it takes to buy one ??



Thought you already found three and poof they were GONe.  



So the clock starts over in this pool?   


Found in three 

bought in ............


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2016)

2.5.mohowas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2016)

Morning Moonbro !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for the coffee Gobble. Morning Quackbro and Blood.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 27, 2016)

Good morning youngins


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2016)

good day moonbro and boss.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2016)

Mernin buoys and gulls.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin buoys and gulls.



moanin messican.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2016)

Good morning/day all !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh, and notin against Charlie, but there's only one boss and he was railroaded out of here on a set up by that weaselly monk. The BBQ Boss rules fohevah.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 weeks of days, 2 weeks of nights ???



Straight day Shift


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Indeed! So current events in DB's life are... Walking around on plywood for the last couple months because he decided to pull up all his flooring. No kitchen cabinets because he sat them outside over night and they got rained on..... Why? Because he thought that he could rearrange them ....
> Last.... Road rash from a skateboard accident...  He is almost 30 yrs old!!



Wow! Just no words for that kind of ignorance. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Second thought:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2016)

We are being hammered now with severe storms and possible tornadic activity.  Winds must be 30 to 50 mph with rain and hail falling sideways.

It has been a really tough visit this time as I feel so helpless while I watch this terrible thing called cancer just rob my Sweetie of her normal daily life.  Teresa is already loosing her hair again after just 21 days of this latest type of chemo treatment.

We spent the past couple of days in the hospital with various doctors involved due to a complication with her access port.  Was finally able to take the current chemo treatment late yesterday afternoon.

Thanks to all of my driveler friends for giving me an extra shoulder to lean on during these really tough times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Good mornin all..... more posts in this one during the night shift and wee hours of the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> We are being hammered now with severe storms and possible tornadic activity.  Winds must be 30 to 50 mph with rain and hail falling sideways.
> 
> It has been a really tough visit this time as I feel so helpless while I watch this terrible thing called cancer just rob my Sweetie of her normal daily life.  Teresa is already loosing her hair again after just 21 days of this latest type of chemo treatment.
> 
> ...



Mike, so sorry to hear about Ms Teresa enduring such a tough time, and bless you for being there with her. My thoughts and prayers go out to the both of you. 

Tell her we are keeping her in our prayers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> We are being hammered now with severe storms and possible tornadic activity.  Winds must be 30 to 50 mph with rain and hail falling sideways.
> 
> It has been a really tough visit this time as I feel so helpless while I watch this terrible thing called cancer just rob my Sweetie of her normal daily life.  Teresa is already loosing her hair again after just 21 days of this latest type of chemo treatment.
> 
> ...



Mike, you are a good man for being with her during this time.... You both are in our prayers sir!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> We are being hammered now with severe storms and possible tornadic activity.  Winds must be 30 to 50 mph with rain and hail falling sideways.
> 
> It has been a really tough visit this time as I feel so helpless while I watch this terrible thing called cancer just rob my Sweetie of her normal daily life.  Teresa is already loosing her hair again after just 21 days of this latest type of chemo treatment.
> 
> ...



Also tell her.. when she starts getting her strength back and is feeling better... We said she is obligated to join here and become part of this awesome family!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> We are being hammered now with severe storms and possible tornadic activity.  Winds must be 30 to 50 mph with rain and hail falling sideways.
> 
> It has been a really tough visit this time as I feel so helpless while I watch this terrible thing called cancer just rob my Sweetie of her normal daily life.  Teresa is already loosing her hair again after just 21 days of this latest type of chemo treatment.
> 
> ...




Daaangit  Sockbro. Cancer SUCKS!!  Tell my gal friend I said hi, and our thoughts and prayers are with her always.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, yes I have.  I've dropped 3 bra sizes.





Jeff C. said:


> Believe it or not, I did. First thing I thought when I saw the pic.





Hornet22 said:


> Hey frins. Work has been stroke level the past 7-8 weeks, not pretty. Still here tho, hope erybody doin ok......................liy


 sure missed you this past weekend!


Hankus said:


> Took a break from the books this evening to do what I needed to do. I'd load y'all a pic of the fish, but my connection won't let me.


Missed you too, to, two!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> We are being hammered now with severe storms and possible tornadic activity.  Winds must be 30 to 50 mph with rain and hail falling sideways.
> 
> It has been a really tough visit this time as I feel so helpless while I watch this terrible thing called cancer just rob my Sweetie of her normal daily life.  Teresa is already loosing her hair again after just 21 days of this latest type of chemo treatment.
> 
> ...


's for your Texas sweety & you!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2016)

Fixin ta call it a day kids... Y'all have a good one and I will see ya on the other side of the clock!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Continued prayers from here Mike. Morning everyone.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2016)

Good morning, ya'll are in our prayers EE


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2016)

More posts after 7 last night than there were before, day shift is slacking


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2016)

Guess I'll have to talk to myself today so I can get the post count up


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2016)

Ya'll act like you are actually working at work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2016)

Just got off the phone with Moonbro, he's a sweetheart..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, and notin against Charlie, but there's only one boss and he was railroaded out of here on a set up by that weaselly monk. The BBQ Boss rules fohevah.






BBQ Boss ain't the first one that's been railroaded by that piece 'o dung.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Ya'll act like you are actually working at work





Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got off the phone with Moonbro, he's a sweetheart..


aaawww another bromance blooming!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2016)

Keebs said:


> aaawww another bromance blooming!





You need to meet them, super nice folks !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2016)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh SNAP !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to meet them, super nice folks !!!


 I'd love to!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh SNAP !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2016)

Mike, thoughts and prayers for your Lady.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2016)

Grrrrrrrrr, can't sleep.  Looks like a all dayer for me.  Gotta friend that's 'pose to come ova and install a new ceiling fan on the back porch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, can't sleep.  Looks like a all dayer for me.  Gotta friend that's 'pose to come ova and install a new ceiling fan on the back porch.



You can't install a ceiling fan?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Quackbro = likes his bromances in all flava's...... Sweet in the case of Moonbro----Hot in the case of mebro


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2016)

What's gwine own today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2016)

I reckon I'll go back to workin on this trans axle. Had two inside bearings that I couldn't get out, so had to fabricate a bearing puller out of some bolts and not very precision grinding. The bolts I ground down leaving a very small lip protruding have to grab the inside groove of the bearing where the balls ride, attaching bolts to a flywheel puller......hope it works.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro = likes his bromances in all flava's...... Sweet in the case of Moonbro----Hot in the case of mebro





Jeff C. said:


> What's gwine own today?


werk, werk, werk........


Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'll go back to workin on this trans axle. Had two inside bearings that I couldn't get out, so had to fabricate a bearing puller out of some bolts and not very precision grinding. The bolts I ground down leaving a very small lip protruding have to grab the inside groove of the bearing where the balls ride, attaching bolts to a flywheel puller......hope it works.


prayers for your transgender axle...........


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 27, 2016)

Keebs;10153517prayers for your transgender axle...........:bounce:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> bless his heart ....
> 
> Hey there Darlin' ....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> bless his heart ....
> 
> Hey there Darlin' ....


 Howudoin?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey y'all. Just got back from the 3rd part of my job interview/hiring process. Psych test. Some of them questions were hard. It was kind of like taking an SAT/IQ test. Pick the correct pattern. All of them start to look the same after a few mins.  




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> We are being hammered now with severe storms and possible tornadic activity.  Winds must be 30 to 50 mph with rain and hail falling sideways.
> 
> It has been a really tough visit this time as I feel so helpless while I watch this terrible thing called cancer just rob my Sweetie of her normal daily life.  Teresa is already loosing her hair again after just 21 days of this latest type of chemo treatment.
> 
> ...




 Prayers for y'all. 



blood on the ground said:


> Mike, you are a good man for being with her during this time.... You both are in our prayers sir!







Keebs said:


> aaawww another bromance blooming!







Keebs said:


> werk, werk, werk........
> 
> prayers for your transgender axle...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can't install a ceiling fan?





Not if'n I have somebody that owes me a favour...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not if'n I have somebody that owes me a favour...



You wanna help me find that 20lbs Crickett is lookin for? She said she lost it.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wanna help me find that 20lbs Crickett is lookin for? She said she lost it.



Finders keepers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wanna help me find that 20lbs Crickett is lookin for? She said she lost it.





Crickett said:


> Finders keepers.





Yeah baybay, dat 20lbs is MINE!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Finders keepers.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah baybay, dat 20lbs is MINE!!!



Outta da way tubby. I'm faster than you, for at least 10 seconds.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2016)

goodness......


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2016)

Well then................


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2016)

Da Messican is faster than da Quack.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Keebs said:


> werk, werk, werk........
> 
> prayers for your transgender axle...........



It ain't transgender, it still has the ability to go both ways. 

BTW, got the shaft and bearing out, didn't need puller. Just needed to replace a couple of bolts in something else that because they were removed had it in a bind. 

Everything is disassembled, cleaned, and ready for new parts to arrive. Then reassemble, reinstall on mower, purge system, and should be good to go.

Except.......I'll probably go ahead and remove other side trans axle, drain oil, clean/flush, inspect bearings, gears, shafts, etc., replace seals, refill oil, then let her rip again.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> It ain't transgender, it still has the ability to go both ways.
> 
> BTW, got the shaft and bearing out, didn't need puller. Just needed to replace a couple of bolts in something else that because they were removed had it in a bind.
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> It ain't transgender, it still has the ability to go both ways.
> 
> BTW, got the shaft and bearing out, didn't need puller. Just needed to replace a couple of bolts in something else that because they were removed had it in a bind.
> 
> ...



So are you calling it Cait?


Afternoon/evening drivelers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2016)

Tar Heels suck........

Oh sorry, wrong thread, carry on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tar Heels suck........
> 
> Oh sorry, wrong thread, carry on.



So your Cheerios taste funny?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So are you calling it Cait?
> 
> 
> Afternoon/evening drivelers



I'm going to stick to SCAG. 

Afternoon coffeebro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So are you calling it Cait?
> 
> 
> Afternoon/evening drivelers



BTW, my daughter hates her name now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Evening Gobble, Miggy, Chief, Miggy and Wy. Chief, tell your daughter she had it first! How is EBL doing?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2016)

hey moonbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Gobble, Miggy, Chief, Miggy and Wy. Chief, tell your daughter she had it first! How is EBL doing?



Evening Moon, yes sir she's over it now. EBL and Momma are coming over tomorrow to hang out with us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Gobble, Miggy, Chief, Miggy and Wy. Chief, tell your daughter she had it first! How is EBL doing?



Howdy MP. Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Got some last minute chores did. Washed off the front porch of hopefully the last of the pollen. Maybe not, Pecans are still blooming and haven't dropped flowers yet.

Then, deployed the redneck can crushin method on some of Jag's cans....dump out on driveway and run ova with truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2016)

Thunder and lightnin overhead....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Thunder and lightnin overhead....



spranklin in 30132


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2016)

Grrrrrrrrrr, been up all day, got nuttin accomplished, gonna crash... Still beats werkin...


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2016)

Mernin kids...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2016)

morning bogbro

got the coffee on and willing to share


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bogbro
> 
> got the coffee on and willing to share



I need it! Thank you sir!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for the Coffee Gobble. Morning to you and Blood. Is Scabbro on the mend?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks for the Coffee Gobble. Morning to you and Blood. Is Scabbro on the mend?



I hear that Scabbro is picky itchy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks for the Coffee Gobble. Morning to you and Blood. Is Scabbro on the mend?





gobbleinwoods said:


> I hear that Scabbro is picky itchy.



He showed me the rash.... Looks mighty painful! Said he went to urgent care after work yesterday morning..... Dingus, full blown Dingus!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 28, 2016)

About to hit the road to visit our daughter in NC. Good morning to all. Will check in later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2016)

Mornin folks....safe travels Moon, wishes of success on the Grand Opening for your daughter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2016)

Continued thoughts and prayers to Ms Teresa and EE this morning also.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 28, 2016)

Mornin' all ....




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....safe travels Moon, wishes of success on the Grand Opening for your daughter.



fo sho ....



Jeff C. said:


> Continued thoughts and prayers to Ms Teresa and EE this morning also.



X 100 ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, been up all day, got nuttin accomplished, gonna crash... Still beats werkin...



Watchin someone hang a ceiling fan is hard work!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2016)

Maw n law got a DUI yesterday... She was riding a horse!!! She told the officer the horse was her designated driver.... 
Kidding...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law got a DUI yesterday... She was riding a horse!!! She told the officer the horse was her designated driver....
> Kidding...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2016)

Lol @ bog

Morning folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

Anybody ever play ping pong with a cast iron skillet? Kinda has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2016)

We lost another member. Tim Hampton, BgDadyBeardBustr, passed away from a massive stroke last night. He attended the first couple of WAR events.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> We lost another member. Tim Hampton, BgDadyBeardBustr, passed away from a massive stroke last night. He attended the first couple of WAR events.


's for his family


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> Mornin' all ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Andy! 



Nicodemus said:


> We lost another member. Tim Hampton, BgDadyBeardBustr, passed away from a massive stroke last night. He attended the first couple of WAR events.



Didn't know of him, but hate to hear it Nic.

Thoughts and condolences go out to his Family and friends at this difficult time.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2016)

Mernin Folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> We lost another member. Tim Hampton, BgDadyBeardBustr, passed away from a massive stroke last night. He attended the first couple of WAR events.



Not good.. prayers for his family!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2016)

Wow......very sad; he was only 48 years old.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 28, 2016)

Good morning 







Nicodemus said:


> We lost another member. Tim Hampton, BgDadyBeardBustr, passed away from a massive stroke last night. He attended the first couple of WAR events.



Praying for his family


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey Quack!!!!!!!!!!!





























































































 got ya a truck yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> We lost another member. Tim Hampton, BgDadyBeardBustr, passed away from a massive stroke last night. He attended the first couple of WAR events.




Trying to place him ???  Thoughts and prayers sent.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> We lost another member. Tim Hampton, BgDadyBeardBustr, passed away from a massive stroke last night. He attended the first couple of WAR events.



I remember the name but can't place a face with it. Sorry to hear this, and prayers and condolences sent up for his family.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2016)

Ya`ll probably met him at one of the original WAR events. He hadn`t posted in a while but he was a longtime member. He has some pics in his album.

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=5012


----------



## Crickett (Apr 28, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> We lost another member. Tim Hampton, BgDadyBeardBustr, passed away from a massive stroke last night. He attended the first couple of WAR events.



 prayers for the family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Hey Quack!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2016)

Whatchu got fo dinna ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll probably met him at one of the original WAR events. He hadn`t posted in a while but he was a longtime member. He has some pics in his album.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=5012



Dang, he was right here close to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchu got fo dinna ???



Fixin to eat a couple fried boloney sammiches.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2016)

Wit hot sauce, of course.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2016)

Crushin cans today, got 6 more hefty bags to go. Then, I'm going to consolidate them all into big hefty bags and in the next few days go cash'em in for Jag. Millions $$$$


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2016)

Chief and Jagbro be KACHANG$$$$$$$$$ !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2016)

Looking for a quick lil getaway with the wife this weekend, any suggestions ??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchu got fo dinna ???


Boss treated us girls to the Chinese Buffet for secretaries day!
 I need a nap!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Looking for a quick lil getaway with the wife this weekend, any suggestions ??


my house


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Boss treated us girls to the Chinese Buffet for secretaries day!
> I need a nap!
> 
> my house





Hmmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looking for a quick lil getaway with the wife this weekend, any suggestions ??



Heck, I can't think of anywhere on a quick lil getaway that yall haven't been before Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck, I can't think of anywhere on a quick lil getaway that yall haven't been before Quackbro.





Neither can we. . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looking for a quick lil getaway with the wife this weekend, any suggestions ??



Harrah's in Cherokee, dinner at Ruth's Chris Steak House in the casino. You can be there in 3.5 hours. 

Or

The Cloister, Sea Island Ga. You can be there in 3 hrs and 45 minutes.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 28, 2016)

Savannah or Charleston is always a nice place for a weekend trip


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looking for a quick lil getaway with the wife this weekend, any suggestions ??



http://www.malcolmcunninghamchevrolet.com/HomePage


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey y'all. What i miss?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Hey Quack!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keebs,  Quack is waiting on a truck like the Google car that he can sit in the back and let it drive him around. Let's see how close he might be to that???

Ok they got some that'll park themsevles, they got rear view camera so you can see where you trailer hitch is and Ford now has one that'll back your boat into the lake ( just incase you're one of those folks that take all day trying to get down the ramp )> Dodge and Nissan now both have a Cummins that gets around 26 mpg in a 1/2 ton sure Ford will do the same soon.... Oh don't forget you can get sideview mirrors that let ya know when someone is coming up in your blind spot and some that even stop iffin you are busy texting and not paying attention.

I'm sure I forgot something but HEY Quack they's workin on your truck may cost ya 70 to 100,000 but what the heck you'll beable to sit in the back and have a drinky drink


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 28, 2016)

OH SNAP forgot the heated and airconditioned seats how in the wolrd could a person get by withhout those


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm . . .


you still got a smexy voice!


Jeff C. said:


> Heck, I can't think of anywhere on a quick lil getaway that yall haven't been before Quackbro.


Quack=world traveler..............  or is it jetsetter?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> http://www.malcolmcunninghamchevrolet.com/HomePage


   Perfect!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all. What i miss?


me?


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> OH SNAP forgot the heated and airconditioned seats how in the wolrd could a person get by withhout those


how could you forget those amenities?!?!?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> :
> 
> how could you forget those amenities?!?!?



Cause I was Tickled PINK just to have cruise control intermittin wipers and a cassett deck  those put me right up there with the rick folks


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Cause I was Tickled PINK just to have cruise control intermittin wipers and a cassett deck  those put me right up there with the rick folks


you like me, it's the little things, right?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2016)

Keebs? You ready?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs? You ready?


 yeah, drop me off at Wiregrass, my tracker is fixed & ready!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> OH SNAP forgot the heated and airconditioned seats how in the wolrd could a person get by withhout those




First time I sat in a truck with air conditioned seats I had to check myself. Thought my butt was leaking.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 28, 2016)

Any of y'all ever been to Banning Mills?  I have been wanting to go zip lining for a while just never went. Thought about trying to go in a month or so depending on my job situation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Any of y'all ever been to Banning Mills?  I have been wanting to go zip lining for a while just never went. Thought about trying to go in a month or so depending on my job situation.



I've looked into it and everytime I look at their site I end up figuring it'd cost me over $200 a person to slide around on some cable. I just can't make myself do that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2016)

sure felt like summer when I went outside this afternoon.   

EE still thinking of you and MsTeresa

hoq,  tomorrow is the day the truck drives into your life.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've looked into it and everytime I look at their site I end up figuring it'd cost me over $200 a person to slide around on some cable. I just can't make myself do that.



Well it'd just be me going. No kids. I haven't checked prices yet.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 28, 2016)

Ok I looked at prices & for the Level 1 I can do 9 zip lines for $50. That's not bad.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 28, 2016)

Now this is funny went to look at the used a restroom with a tranny thread now that it's been moved and I don't have the rights


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2016)

morning children


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looking for a quick lil getaway with the wife this weekend, any suggestions ??



Ritz Carlton at Oconee!!.........Just saw it as a getaway on GPB!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2016)

Dem vending machines are in trouble tonight!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2016)

Drunkbro dun took another night off... how sweet it is!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2016)

coughfeebro will be showin up here showtly!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> coughfeebro will be showin up here showtly!



You held down the last night well.     quackbro on vaca, wybro on days, and drunkbro on the bottle

'Tis here if needed


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks G.. got me tew days awf and I'm ready for it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2016)

Happy Friday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks G.. got me tew days awf and I'm ready for it!



What we gonna do for tew days?

Mernin errybody


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What we gonna do for tew days?
> 
> Mernin errybody



Ain't got a clue outside mowing the lawn and spraying some weeds!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't got a clue outside mowing the lawn and spraying some weeds!



You need to go all Dr. Kovorkian on some fish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2016)

Mernin kids....thoughts for Ms Teresa and EE.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids....thoughts for Ms Teresa and EE.



You got it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2016)

It's my Friday!!
Mernin!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> It's my Friday!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2016)

Stoopid garage door spring just broke.....freaked me out. Sounded like someone drove into my garage door.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 it's not your Friday too?


Jeff C. said:


> Stoopid garage door spring just broke.....freaked me out. Sounded like someone drove into my garage door.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Stoopid garage door spring just broke.....freaked me out. Sounded like someone drove into my garage door.


Gotta love it when that happens. You press a button on the wall and it instantly turns into an "OH POOPY"!!! moment. 


Keebs said:


> it's not your Friday too?


I'm self employed, the only day of the week I guarantee I won't work at least the first half of is Sunday. The rest of them might as well not even have names.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to go all Dr. Kovorkian on some fish.



Ain't sure what that means brother... Edjumikateme!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 29, 2016)

A late morning howdy to everyone. The grand opening at our daughters store went well. Continued prayers for Teresa and EE. Dang Jeff bet that made a heck of a racket!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta love it when that happens. You press a button on the wall and it instantly turns into an "OH POOPY"!!! moment.
> 
> I'm self employed, the only day of the week I guarantee I won't work at least the first half of is Sunday. The rest of them might as well not even have names.










blood on the ground said:


> Ain't sure what that means brother... Edjumikateme!


 for real??  Even I got that one figured out!



Moonpie1 said:


> A late morning howdy to everyone. The grand opening at our daughters store went well. Continued prayers for Teresa and EE. Dang Jeff bet that made a heck of a racket!!!


Mornin Moonbro!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> for real??  Even I got that one figured out!



He's a little slow sometimes.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Morning Keebs, Miggy, Blood and Chief.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Miggy, Blood and Chief.



Mernin sir.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's a little slow sometimes.


 a "little"???  bless his heart.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey shuggums.............. recognize anything in this pic?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 29, 2016)

Just a quick drive-by.

Thank You all very for your Thoughts and Prayers for Teresa and me.  Thankfully, she is feeling a little better today even though she is really weak.  

Teresa has lost about half of her hair as of today.  It just came loose as she brushed her hair.  

It is going to be a quiet weekend for sure with just minimal things being done.  Thank you again for being such wonderful friends to us.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a quick drive-by.
> 
> Thank You all very for your Thoughts and Prayers for Teresa and me.  Thankfully, she is feeling a little better today even though she is really weak.
> 
> ...


's for ya'll....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> it's not your Friday too?



Not just hair, I assure you. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta love it when that happens. You press a button on the wall and it instantly turns into an "OH POOPY"!!! moment.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm self employed, the only day of the week I guarantee I won't work at least the first half of is Sunday. The rest of them might as well not even have names.



 Yeah, That's puttin it mildly. 



Moonpie1 said:


> A late morning howdy to everyone. The grand opening at our daughters store went well. Continued prayers for Teresa and EE. Dang Jeff bet that made a heck of a racket!!!



No doubt, thought someone ran into it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2016)

Still truckless..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still truckless..


 really? still??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> really? still??





Can you believe it ?? 




Yard crew's here . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still truckless..



  


Garage door guy is here replacing springs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2016)

Goot Laaaaaaaawd, just priced some rooms/suites at the Ritz Carlton at Lake Oconee . . 


They charge $28 a day just to park . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2016)

hooked on quack said:


> goot laaaaaaaawd, just priced some rooms/suites at the ritz carlton at lake oconee . .
> 
> 
> They charge $28 a day just to park . . Facepalm:



danggggg......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can you believe it ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't believe it...........


Jeff C. said:


> Garage door guy is here replacing springs.


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot Laaaaaaaawd, just priced some rooms/suites at the Ritz Carlton at Lake Oconee . .
> 
> 
> They charge $28 a day just to park . .


show dat money, honey!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot Laaaaaaaawd, just priced some rooms/suites at the Ritz Carlton at Lake Oconee . .
> 
> 
> They charge $28 a day just to park . .



Don't be a tight wad!  Miz Dawn is worth it. 



Keebs said:


> show dat money, honey!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still truckless..



I said in my other post as soon as Google gets that truck that'll drive ya around and you can drinky drink you'll buy it


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot Laaaaaaaawd, just priced some rooms/suites at the Ritz Carlton at Lake Oconee . .
> 
> 
> They charge $28 a day just to park . .



I think ya just need to get back to work and take Ms Dawn out and quit worring about cost


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2016)

Homemade fried chicken, broccoli casserole, fried green tomatoes... 
I'd rather have a cold hamburger!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's a little slow sometimes.



we talking sundial or calendar slow?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can you believe it ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did they drive up in a truck?    Are you kicking the tires to make an offer?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2016)

Jag's cans are all crushed and everything is re-bagged and ready to go to recycler next week.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Did you get to help empty some of them Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Did you get to help empty some of them Chief?



A very small % were mine when compared to how many he has, lots of people contributed bags full, even neighbors would just drive up and drop off bagfuls at the garage door.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2016)

How's it going up in Asheville, Moon?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2016)

Dadgum! I wanted to mow the grass before supper so I hopped on the rider and went at it. One hour later I've eaten so much dust I'm not hungry anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum! I wanted to mow the grass before supper so I hopped on the rider and went at it. One hour later I've eaten so much dust I'm not hungry anymore.



No bueno amigo, wash it down.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ordered one of those Shark vacuum cleaners yesterday on Amazon Prime. Delivered today. 
Didn't know my house was so nasty.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2016)

Good thing. We'z having a Graduation party tomorrow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 29, 2016)

It's going real good Chief. We grilt some steaks tonight, wuz mighty tasty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ordered one of those Shark vacuum cleaners yesterday on Amazon Prime. Delivered today.
> Didn't know my house was so nasty.



Amazing what a good vacuum will reveal. 



Moonpie1 said:


> It's going real good Chief. We grilt some steaks tonight, wuz mighty tasty.



Glad to hear it, Moon.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot Laaaaaaaawd, just priced some rooms/suites at the Ritz Carlton at Lake Oconee . .
> 
> 
> They charge $28 a day just to park . .



You didn't  ask for cheap............. You asked for quick easy,  and different!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2016)

mmmk it is time to be vertical.

will this help get you drivelers moving?


----------



## cramer (Apr 30, 2016)

yes, G - I think that will do the trick

Thanks

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2016)

Steaming hot.

morning cramer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2016)

Mernin Buoys n Gulls. Gonna be time to jump on the weedeater and spray some round up here pretty soon. Might even be some pine strawin involved. 

Got the men's group meetin here Sunday night. Anybody wanna join us? Free pizza!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2016)

Mornin gobble, cramer, amigobro. Moon must be sleepin in this mornin.

Amigobro meeting with the mens group about building a Wall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2016)

Might wet a hook for a few this mornin......maybe??? The last 3 times brother and I went to this particular lake it was closed, they keep changing the skedjule on us. 

Thankfully it's very close to me, so I'm going to ride by there before he comes to verify it's open today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2016)

If not, I'm going to be playing with some roundup and pinestraw myself. Then, late this afternoon I'm going to give some mudbugs a very hot bath.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> If not, I'm going to be playing with some roundup and pinestraw myself. Then, late this afternoon I'm going to give some mudbugs a very hot bath.



Wha?Huh?When?Where? Sumbuddy say mudbugs??? 

*Wisdom for the day:*

You can't make footprints on the sands of time by sitting on your butt, and who want's their legacy to be known for making buttprints?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2016)

Oh well never mind on the fishing, the website shows it's NOT open today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wha?Huh?When?Where? Sumbuddy say mudbugs???
> 
> *Wisdom for the day:*
> 
> You can't make footprints on the sands of time by sitting on your butt, and who want's their legacy to be known for making buttprints?



Cuz's house......buttprints at da beach are good.


----------



## cramer (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey Chief - How's the grandbaby?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2016)

Adios amigos, going to ride by lake entrance anyway. Ground truth never fails.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2016)

cramer said:


> Hey Chief - How's the grandbaby?



Doing good cramer, seems to be a little gasy/collicky though, what's new?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2016)

What am I doing up at 7am on my first day of vacation ??



Guess we're gonna strike out for Callaway Garden tomorrow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 30, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Miggy, Chief, Cramer and I see Quackbro coming in. Thanks for the coffee G. Yep Chief caught me a few extra winks this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 30, 2016)

They got trucks at Callaway Garden Quackbro?


----------



## cramer (Apr 30, 2016)

morning moon - I'm gonna have to steer clear of callaway gardens today, with quack half sleeping, driving , posting on woody's, checking out trucks all the way


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> They got trucks at Callaway Garden Quackbro?



Mernin Moon.

Quack can stop off at All Pro Chevy in LaGrange on the way down. Personally I think he ought to order him a Callaway Silverado. 

http://www.callawaycars.com/homepage/cars/callaway-c19-sporttruck/

Who doesn't want 560 hp in their pickemup truck?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Moon.
> 
> Quack can stop off at All Pro Chevy in LaGrange on the way down. Personally I think he ought to order him a Callaway Silverado.
> 
> ...






$86K ???  



Would love to have it !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> $86K ???
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to have it !!!



All it takes is a phone call!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2016)

Futuregrandbabymama just made a 99 on her State dental assistant exam. Graduation at noon then HUGE PARTY at the Cafe 356 this evening. OH, and she is also a bartender.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Futuregrandbabymama just made a 99 on her State dental assistant exam. Graduation at noon then HUGE PARTY at the Cafe 356 this evening. OH, and she is also a bartender.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2016)

Somebody call me, I'm lonely.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody call me, I'm lonely.



I'm on it shuggums.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks  baybay, you're the BEST !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks  baybay, you're the BEST !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2016)

Got me a bag of vidaylee onions today. I love them dang thangs. Could almost eat one like an apple.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2016)

Bought a truck today . .










I lied . .


----------



## Hankus (Apr 30, 2016)

Jumped on some stocker size crappie today and gave a feller a jump on getting some started in his pond. All 30 of em barely make 10lbs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought a truck today . .
> I lied . .



Idjit



Hankus said:


> Jumped on some stocker size crappie today and gave a feller a jump on getting some started in his pond. All 30 of em barely make 10lbs.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2016)

Mernin kids...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2016)

morning blood


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2016)

Morning Blood and Gobble. Thanks for the juice Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2016)

Forgot to tell y'all.... My bride killed her first turkey yesterday morning! I will post pics and the story later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood and Gobble. Thanks for the juice Gobble.





blood on the ground said:


> Forgot to tell y'all.... My bride killed her first turkey yesterday morning! I will post pics and the story later!



mornin moonbro

goot deal bog


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2016)

Heck yeah Blood! Tell her congrats for me.


----------



## cramer (May 1, 2016)

Morning Moon, BOG & Gobble -Thanks for the blue steamy stuff G

Tell Chief to roll outta bed


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning Moon, BOG & Gobble -Thanks for the blue steamy stuff G
> 
> Tell Chief to roll outta bed



Mornin folks....here I'm iz cramer. Mudbugs and a few brewskis made for a sleep in mornin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2016)

hey Chief and cramer.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2016)

Morning Chief and Cramer. Waiting on the play by play from Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2016)

Mornin gobblein and Moon.

Yeah, I want to hear about Miz bog's turkey killin adventure myself.


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2016)

Mornin y'all! 



blood on the ground said:


> Forgot to tell y'all.... My bride killed her first turkey yesterday morning! I will post pics and the story later!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2016)

Gotta ride back over to Cuz's to get my cooking stuff from last night, just didn't feel like messin with it before leaving.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2016)

Good morning Crickett.


----------



## cramer (May 1, 2016)

wake up mrs h - she gots a cake to make


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 1, 2016)

Mornin folks.

Sun is shinin and I'm breathin so, so far so good


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2016)

Morning Mike, enjoyed the pics yall took.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 1, 2016)

Thanks moon   Had to make an early mornin run to get ready to watch daga (love my NASCAR) and got a few shots this morning.

Got this whitetail on the way out


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 1, 2016)

But then on the way home I had to slam on the brakes for these


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Futuregrandbabymama just made a 99 on her State dental assistant exam. Graduation at noon then HUGE PARTY at the Cafe 356 this evening. OH, and she is also a bartender.



Soooooooo, went to graduation and was told that the class that just graduated was the highest ranking class that had ever completed the coarse. AWESOME!  So proud of my future daughter. AND they party at our house was standing room only. Good times had by all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Soooooooo, went to graduation and was told that the class that just graduated was the highest ranking class that had ever completed the coarse. AWESOME!  So proud of my future daughter. AND they party at our house was standing room only. Good times had by all.



Meanie, why didn't you let them sit on the furniture?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What? You get a truck?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2016)

Dang Mike you are over runned with wildlife! Tell her congrats on the hard work Mandy! I bet everyone had a blast!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? You get a truck?






Grrrrrrrrrr, NO.



Think I might have talked my way out of Callaway Gardens..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, NO.
> 
> 
> 
> Think I might have talked my way out of Callaway Gardens..



PC? The wife said she can be ready in 10 minutes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Meanie, why didn't you let them sit on the furniture?



Never fails, everybody always ends up outside in the pool house. 
Only 3 step to the potty.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PC? The wife said she can be ready in 10 minutes.






Take ya'll longer to drive here than the flight !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Take ya'll longer to drive here than the flight !!



You mean I  have to come too?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean I  have to come too?







Somebody gotta bank roll this trip !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2016)

I see my Moonbro down there . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody gotta bank roll this trip !!



I was looking forward to a few days of peace and quiet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was looking forward to a few days of peace and quiet.






We need to hit the flats...




#34 car just had a MAJOR pucker factor.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2016)

Anybody that wants to drive 200mph, 4 wide is begging for it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2016)

I see my Crickett!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We need to hit the flats...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was just getting some track debris off of the roof.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2016)

88 just got taken out.    hehehehe


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen. I didn't get her diploma. 
That tall guy might walk with a cane, but he is a proud cowboy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. I didn't get her diploma.
> That tall guy might walk with a cane, but he is a proud cowboy.


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2016)

Oval won that un


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Oval won that un






Yep, he had the car all day long, stayed outta trubble and pushed to the front.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He was just getting some track debris off of the roof.






If'n that was me, you coulda heard me screaming at yo house !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. I didn't get her diploma.
> That tall guy might walk with a cane, but he is a proud cowboy.





'Least it ain't sideways . . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 1, 2016)

Evening everyone. Sure is muggy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2016)

Planted a few more plants in the garden tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Planted a few more plants in the garden tonight.





Maters ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maters ??



not today but I'll put some more in soon.  Today it was hot peppers and eggplant.


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. I didn't get her diploma.
> That tall guy might walk with a cane, but he is a proud cowboy.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2016)

Congratulations to my bride for killing her first turkey Saturday morning! Things couldn’t have played out any better for us!

The only bird gobbling Saturday morning was this guy… kinda like he was king of the woods perched high in a tree on the side of a steep oak ridge! We managed to get within 100 yards or so before we set up and I started to call…   I called 2x and he cut me off each time! I told her that was all the calling I was going to do… Because he hears us! Seconds later I hear him fly down and gobble immediately! After several minutes (that felt like hrs) passed,  I could hear him walking and drumming with every step!!! Finally we could see him … 50yrds.. 40yrds..shoot!..30 yrds.. shoot! 25 yrds …shoot!.............finally at 10 heart stopping yards…. BOOOOOM!!!!! Flippity flop!!!! 

Never seen a white beard on a turkey before…


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2016)

G muny should be along shortly


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2016)

day walkers are draggin hind end this mernin


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 2, 2016)

Morning Blood the turkey whisperer! Man you are on a roll!!! Strange looking beard.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2016)

Good looking and the bird ain't bad either blood.  Tell the wife congratulations from me,  she'll know what it means.

morning moonbro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Mernin Robert, Moon, Blood.

Blood tell your bride congrats on killin one of them big chikins.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood the turkey whisperer! Man you are on a roll!!! Strange looking beard.


Thank you sir... Yep, that beard is now Bobby pinned to the back of the maw n laws head.... She always did want a rat tail!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Good looking and the bird ain't bad either blood.  Tell the wife congratulations from me,  she'll know what it means.
> 
> morning moonbro


I will let her know brother...


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Robert, Moon, Blood.
> 
> Blood tell your bride congrats on killin one of them big chikins.



Will do! Thank you!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2016)

Y'all check out post pics thread in bragging forum... We had more success Sunday


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 2, 2016)

Morning Miggy. I saw that Blood, the turkeys best beware in your neck of the woods!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy. I saw that Blood, the turkeys best beware in your neck of the woods!!



Na... I'm in the give them a pass mode now! We generally take 3 to 4 and we are done. It's not science at all ..... Take what you need and leave the rest! It's been a slow year for us until this past weekend... I have one more bird to call for a really close friend and then it's prep for deer season mode!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for the coffee Gobble. Don't forget to get some fishing in Blood! It's getting time to harass them catfish! Can't wait to see some turkey dishes on your end!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. I didn't get her diploma.
> That tall guy might walk with a cane, but he is a proud cowboy.


 Awsome!!


blood on the ground said:


> Congratulations to my bride for killing her first turkey Saturday morning! Things couldn’t have played out any better for us!
> 
> The only bird gobbling Saturday morning was this guy… kinda like he was king of the woods perched high in a tree on the side of a steep oak ridge! We managed to get within 100 yards or so before we set up and I started to call…   I called 2x and he cut me off each time! I told her that was all the calling I was going to do… Because he hears us! Seconds later I hear him fly down and gobble immediately! After several minutes (that felt like hrs) passed,  I could hear him walking and drumming with every step!!! Finally we could see him … 50yrds.. 40yrds..shoot!..30 yrds.. shoot! 25 yrds …shoot!.............finally at 10 heart stopping yards…. BOOOOOM!!!!! Flippity flop!!!!
> 
> Never seen a white beard on a turkey before…


now I know why the m-i-l is around so much, you're a cradle robber!  Tell her since her pic has been posted on the Driveler, she's obligated to join us!  Tell her Congrats!

Mernin Folks!


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Congratulations to my bride for killing her first turkey Saturday morning! Things couldn’t have played out any better for us!
> 
> The only bird gobbling Saturday morning was this guy… kinda like he was king of the woods perched high in a tree on the side of a steep oak ridge! We managed to get within 100 yards or so before we set up and I started to call…   I called 2x and he cut me off each time! I told her that was all the calling I was going to do… Because he hears us! Seconds later I hear him fly down and gobble immediately! After several minutes (that felt like hrs) passed,  I could hear him walking and drumming with every step!!! Finally we could see him … 50yrds.. 40yrds..shoot!..30 yrds.. shoot! 25 yrds …shoot!.............finally at 10 heart stopping yards…. BOOOOOM!!!!! Flippity flop!!!!
> 
> Never seen a white beard on a turkey before…



That is awesome!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2016)

Good morning, drive by. Busy busy.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, drive by. Busy busy.


 slow down!


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2016)

We got babies at the pond. This is as close as I could get. Stretched the 300mm as far as it would go.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2016)

Crickett said:


> We got babies at the pond. This is as close as I could get. Stretched the 300mm as far as it would go.


 toooo cute!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2016)

How y'all iz? 


Early lunch, I'm stawvin. Coupla hamburglars......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. I didn't get her diploma.
> That tall guy might walk with a cane, but he is a proud cowboy.



 Awesome!  

Sweet lookin young couple. 



blood on the ground said:


> Congratulations to my bride for killing her first turkey Saturday morning! Things couldn’t have played out any better for us!
> 
> The only bird gobbling Saturday morning was this guy… kinda like he was king of the woods perched high in a tree on the side of a steep oak ridge! We managed to get within 100 yards or so before we set up and I started to call…   I called 2x and he cut me off each time! I told her that was all the calling I was going to do… Because he hears us! Seconds later I hear him fly down and gobble immediately! After several minutes (that felt like hrs) passed,  I could hear him walking and drumming with every step!!! Finally we could see him … 50yrds.. 40yrds..shoot!..30 yrds.. shoot! 25 yrds …shoot!.............finally at 10 heart stopping yards…. BOOOOOM!!!!! Flippity flop!!!!
> 
> Never seen a white beard on a turkey before…



WTG bloodbro and Miz bloodbroette!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2016)

Had to work a few hours yesterday afternoon and last night in ATL. Going to put transaxle back together today and see how she does.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> How y'all iz?
> 
> 
> Early lunch, I'm stawvin. Coupla hamburglars......


General T'so ova flied rice & sweet tea!


Jeff C. said:


> Had to work a few hours yesterday afternoon and last night in ATL. Going to put transaxle back together today and see how she does.


those transgender parts always such a problem?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2016)

Keebs said:


> General T'so ova flied rice & sweet tea!
> 
> those transgender parts always such a problem?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2016)

Did somebody die up in hera ???


----------



## Nugefan (May 2, 2016)

Keebs said:


> those transgender parts always such a problem?



I don't know why he keeps foolin' with them thangs ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did somebody die up in hera ???



Why? You smell sumpfin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why? You smell sumpfin?






mebbe . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 2, 2016)

HIA bussiness is pickin up


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 2, 2016)

Oh dang forgot the FLIP


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2016)

Great pics Uncle High !!! 


Still gotz no stamps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still gotz no stamps.




You want my wife to brang you some stamps?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want my wife to brang you some stamps?





Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, yes I do.



Soon as I can find her I'll tell her.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> I don't know why he keeps foolin' with them thangs ...


 fo real..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2016)

Used some of my wife's "tanning towels"  now my hands are orange. 


Stuff don't come off either, bet Nic's got some too...


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> _*Used some of my wife's "tanning towels"*_  now my hands are orange.
> 
> 
> Stuff don't come off either, bet Nic's got some too...


 on purpose?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2016)

Keebs said:


> on purpose?






Ye'sm, I'm purtay and tanned...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Keebs said:


> on purpose?



He meant to grab the moist towelettes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2016)

all ova


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Speakin of towelettes. 

My bro n law is cheap. Well he used to be, but this incident I'm fixin to tell you about might have had something to do with changin his spendin ways. 

He was over from Bama for a visit about 10 years or so ago and wanted to go kill a deer. Just so happened I had a client down in Monticello with lots of land that needed to get rid of some, so off we went. 

Well, the lunch thirty hour rolled around and we'uz gonna run into town to grab some grub at the Tillman House (long gone but dang good while it was there) but before we could leave he had the call of nature to attend to sompin fierce. 

Well I stopped the truck on the edge of the field and he took off with a little bag runnin for the woods, well sort of runnin, if you know what I mean. A few minutes later there came this banshee scream outta the woods that'd scare the hair off a bobcat. I just knew he'd done got bit in the hiney by a rattler or some sort of fanged critter. 

It was kind of a tense moment, but I wasn't about to go runnin towards where the screamin came from, knowin what he went there for. Well directly he came hoblin out of the woods real red faced and such. I asked him what all the screamin was about?

Seems his caring thoughtful wife was at wally world a few days earlier, before they made their trek over to our neck of the woods, and picked him up some moist towelettes in a cute camo package for about $4. Well, he thought that was a ridiculous price and just knew it was because of the packaging, so he returned them and picked up the generic brand with no fancy camo n such for $2. That's just how much of a tight wad his rich but was.

Well turns out he didn't read the generic packaging real well, and grabbed a package of window cleaner wipes with ammonia in it. 

I laughed so long and hard we barely made it to the Tillman House before the lunch servin shut down.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ye'sm, I'm purtay and tanned...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He meant to grab the moist towelettes.





Hooked On Quack said:


> all ova





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of towelettes.
> 
> My bro n law is cheap. Well he used to be, but this incident I'm fixin to tell you about might have had something to do with changin his spendin ways.
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of towelettes.
> 
> My bro n law is cheap. Well he used to be, but this incident I'm fixin to tell you about might have had something to do with changin his spendin ways.
> 
> ...







I do miss the Tillman House.......sho enough some good eatin'


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh dang forgot the FLIP



well that is a flop 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ye'sm, I'm purtay and tanned...



you know it will be orange tomorrow and you'll look like a 10rC fan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well that is a flop
> 
> 
> 
> you know it will be orange tomorrow and you'll look like a 10rC fan.



He could die, dye, di his hair and look like Donald Trump.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He could die, dye, di his hair and look like Donald Trump.



beat Trump has a truck


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2016)

Haaaay!


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Absatootly


----------



## Crickett (May 2, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HIA bussiness is pickin up



 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Great pics Uncle High !!!
> 
> 
> Still gotz no stamps.



Uncle High


----------



## lagrangedave (May 2, 2016)

Hugh has a wife? ...................Who knew?...................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Hugh has a wife? ...................Who knew?...................



Ummm, Quack, and I'm pretty sure she knows.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 2, 2016)

I have your sons knife in the tool box for the next deer I kill.................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> I have your sons knife in the tool box for the next deer I kill.................



Huh???


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2016)

Evening youngins from Savannah.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins from Savannah.



Whatchoo doin in Savanner?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 2, 2016)

I bought a Raleigh Tabor knife off of him at Hamburg state park, you getting old and feeble?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 2, 2016)

HaY Charley.................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> I bought a Raleigh Tabor knife off of him at Hamburg state park, you getting old and feeble?



I barely remember Hamburg.............

In other words, yes.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 2, 2016)

I'm going to fish the pier at Cocoa Beach tomorrow night if anyone wants to go.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 2, 2016)

HIGH yall know what I mean


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HIGH yall know what I mean



LOL.... Life in the clouds my friend!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2016)

Happy Toozdy kids...


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 3, 2016)

Merning drivelers. Got a lot of rain here at 31220.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Merning drivelers. Got a lot of rain here at 31220.



Just came inside but no rain in 30055 yet.

Found enough dihydrogen monoxide to make coffee with anyhow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 3, 2016)

Morning Gobble. Thanks for the coffee. It has quit raining here for now. The turkey whisperer should be around shortly. Has Drunkbro healed up any?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2016)

yw moon.   I am hoping for a nice steady rain but will take any and all that we get.   Awfully dry for April/May.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble. Thanks for the coffee. It has quit raining here for now. The turkey whisperer should be around shortly. Has Drunkbro healed up any?[/QUOTE
> 
> Db is still licking his wounds from the skateboard accident! I'm ready to head to the house!!
> Mernin folks ... Raining all night in Cartersville!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2016)

How about this for stupid sayings.... Drunkbro said that all this road rash should make for some really cool scars ....wt????


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 3, 2016)

He is an idjit for sure Blood!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2016)

It's going to be nice going to bed listening to the rain!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

Hiya boys.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Mornin folks.....no rain here, yet.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 3, 2016)

Went to bed listening to the rain, it stopped sometime during the night. Calling for more today. Howdy Miggy and Chief. Did you get the mower going yet Chief?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

Mernin Moon, Jeff.

Ahight, got an early appointment this moanin, gotta rinse the stank off and get goin. Y'all keep your powder dry.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Went to bed listening to the rain, it stopped sometime during the night. Calling for more today. Howdy Miggy and Chief. Did you get the mower going yet Chief?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Moon, Jeff.
> 
> Ahight, got an early appointment this moanin, gotta rinse the stank off and get goin. Y'all keep your powder dry.



Mornin Moon and Amigo. 

In the process of puttin the transaxle back together with new parts yesterday evenin and today Moon. I got a dang Dr. appt (checkup) this mornin at 10.00 first though.

Roger that Mig, thought I was going to have to utilize some last night. Had a suspicious character parked in the neighborhood that my brother spotted as he was leaving my house. He was confronted, and I'll leave it at that for now.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon and Amigo.
> 
> In the process of puttin the transaxle back together with new parts yesterday evenin and today Moon. I got a dang Dr. appt (checkup) this mornin at 10.00 first though.
> 
> Roger that Mig, thought I was going to have to utilize some last night. _*Had a suspicious character parked in the neighborhood that my brother spotted as he was leaving my house. He was confronted, and I'll leave it at that for now.*_


you STILL messin wiff that tranny??



 Happy Taco Toozday Folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 3, 2016)

Morning Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs.


 howudoin?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 3, 2016)

Doing good and you?


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Doing good and you?


 off the chain today!


----------



## Crickett (May 3, 2016)

Hey y'all! Well I am o'fishally a student.  Registered for all of my classes this morning. All of them are online. 




Keebs said:


> you STILL messin wiff that tranny??
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Taco Toozday Folks!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all! Well I am o'fishally a student.  Registered for all of my classes this morning. All of them are online.


 congrats, gurlfran!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Last day of vacation..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you STILL messin wiff that tranny??
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Taco Toozday Folks!



Yep, haven't had the parts too long, then throw in every other extra curricular activity known to man, woman, and child......you know how it iz!  





Crickett said:


> Hey y'all! Well I am o'fishally a student.  Registered for all of my classes this morning. All of them are online.



Hey lil school girl....c'mere! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day of vacation..



Hope it was a goot one. Now, you can get down to bidness lookin fo a truck again.  



Puhsketti.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day of vacation..



You didn't go anywhere?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You didn't go anywhere?



You're sig line sux


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You didn't go anywhere?





Nope, haven't hardly left the house.





Jeff C. said:


> You're sig line sux


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You're sig line sux



Hush it Coon Axe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hush it Coon Axe.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hush it Coon Axe.



  I kinda like that.



Hooked On Quack said:


>



 ????? Mr. GT no truck vacation ova.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I kinda like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ????? Mr. GT no truck vacation ova.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> off the chain today!



Alright?!?? Who let Keebs off the chain??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2016)

Morning erryone else!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I kinda like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ????? Mr. GT no truck vacation ova.






Don't forget, ain't got no stamps either.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

I wish it wuz fooball season already.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Afternoon Mudbro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Mudro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish it wuz fooball season already.





Me too, can't wait for another 3-9 season.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright?!?? Who let Keebs off the chain??



She probly gnawed it off.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me too, can't wait for another 3-9 season.



Ouch


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't forget, ain't got no stamps either.



Send me a couple bucks and I'll mail you some.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Mud is settin up.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Homo?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2016)

Football, they still play that game?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2016)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> crap



 

Your majesty is rusty.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright?!?? Who let Keebs off the chain??


I did it myself!


Jeff C. said:


> She probly gnawed it off.


I got mad skillzzz dude, whatchutalkinbout?!?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't forget, ain't got no stamps either.



You had all week to hop in da messican honda and run up da road and buy some.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I did it myself!
> 
> I got mad skillzzz dude, whatchutalkinbout?!?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Homo?



Polo!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Send me a couple bucks and I'll mail you some.





How am I pose to send you a coupla bucks ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How am I pose to send you a coupla bucks ??



Fax em to him, duhhhh!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10160690&postcount=726


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (4 members and 1 guests)
Jeff C., Hooked On Quack+, hdm03+

I knew it!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How am I pose to send you a coupla bucks ??





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fax em to him, duhhhh!!!



No wonder yall went 3-9.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish it wuz fooball season already.



Kentucky Derby is Saturday!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Anybody need some clover? I've got more than I can shake a stik at. Maybe I should start a Sinclair thread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kentucky Derby is Saturday!



Horses can't play football, idjit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody need some clover? I've got more than I can shake a stik at. Maybe I should start a Sinclair thread.



I'm actually thinking about aerating and overseeding clover in my back fawty. It's for the bees.


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2016)

werd


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kentucky Derby is Saturday!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm actually thinking about aerating and overseeding clover in my back fawty. It's for the bees.



I'm covered up with it this year, never had so much in the 15 years I've been living here. It's spread like wildfire here.....white clover.



hdm03 said:


> werd



Werd homo?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2016)

I've got sticker grass out the ying yang


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Raining.......


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2016)

Horses are dumb


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I've got sticker grass out the ying yang



What is sticker grass....cockle burr?

https://www.google.com/search?q=Coc...X&ved=0ahUKEwjaqLCLt77MAhWE1CYKHXKbCwEQsAQIGw


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2016)

Horsepower is not.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2016)

Jeffro?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What is sticker grass....cockle burr?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Coc...X&ved=0ahUKEwjaqLCLt77MAhWE1CYKHXKbCwEQsAQIGw



No let me find a pic


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2016)

cant get it to load, Lawnburweed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fax em to him, duhhhh!!!





Ohhhhhhhhhh...




I don't need a lawn mower, I need a yard broom.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro?







mudracing101 said:


> cant get it to load, Lawnburweed.



I get a teenie bit of that in one spot every now and then. I think I've gotten about 2 stickers in my feet in 15 years.

Guy down the road from me had cockle burr in his 6 acres, which used to be part of my Papa's farm. They tore us up as kids runnin around barefeeted through there. He told me he had been spraying that stuff for 20 years to get rid of it, then he sold the place.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're off your meds again ain't ye?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then you'd have to hire a lawn sweeper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I get a teenie bit of that in one spot every now and then. I think I've gotten about 2 stickers in my feet in 15 years.
> 
> Guy down the road from me had cockle burr in his 6 acres, which used to be part of my Papa's farm. They tore us up as kids runnin around barefeeted through there. He told me he had been spraying that stuff for 20 years to get rid of it, then he sold the place.







Is that what we call sand spurs ???  Dang things are worse than Velcro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're off your meds again ain't ye?





I dunno whatchu tawkin bout..





Jeff C. said:


> Then you'd have to hire a lawn sweeper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Sand spurs are da debbil.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Gettin kinda nappy....sun shining again.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that what we call sand spurs ???  Dang things are worse than Velcro.





Yep, that's them. Old road bed up through that pasture was sandy and slap full of'em too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Dawn and Sue laying out by the pool.


Susie gotz some hairy breasties.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, that's them. Old road bed up through that pasture was sandy and slap full of'em too.






Leased a field to plant for birds, field hadn't been touched in 20yrs, harrowed it to death, planted millet and sunflowers, ended up with 30acres of sand spurs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Dang thangs had been laying dormant for awhile.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Talked to Sockbro yesterday, his lady friend, Ms Teresea is not doing well .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Hello, hello, hello, is there anybody out there . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn and Sue laying out by the pool.
> 
> 
> Susie gotz some hairy breasties.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Never had one, but a fish taco sounds kinda nasty to me??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2016)

Wife gets them at Chili's , ive never had one either.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Leased a field to plant for birds, field hadn't been touched in 20yrs, harrowed it to death, planted millet and sunflowers, ended up with 30acres of sand spurs.



No bueno.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang thangs had been laying dormant for awhile.



Yep, weed seeds can lay dormant for years until you turn'em up.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Talked to Sockbro yesterday, his lady friend, Ms Teresea is not doing well .



Dang, hate hearing that.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn and Sue laying out by the pool.
> 
> 
> Susie gotz some hairy breasties.



Would love to be fondling Maggies now during a belly rub.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2016)

Brother and I freaked a dude (suspicious character) out last night we hemmed up for parking round here in the bushes off the side of the road with no lights on and his door partially open just sitting there. 

By the time we got through with him he thought we were popo. I bet he don't park round here like that no mo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Would love to be fondling Maggies now during a belly rub.




Don't know what we'll do without Sue, she be craycray, but she's so loving.  Whole time Dawn was sick she was so sweet to her.  Now she be craycray again...






Jeff C. said:


> Brother and I freaked a dude (suspicious character) out last night we hemmed up for parking round here in the bushes off the side of the road with no lights on and his door partially open just sitting there.
> 
> By the time we got through with him he thought we were popo. I bet he don't park round here like that no mo.





Hawt Sauce n bro patrolling da hood .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Would love to be fondling Maggies now during a belly rub.





Doggies be having lotsa breasties.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Talked to Sockbro yesterday, his lady friend, Ms Teresea is not doing well .


dang!'s for them.


Jeff C. said:


> Brother and I freaked a dude (suspicious character) out last night we hemmed up for parking round here in the bushes off the side of the road with no lights on and his door partially open just sitting there.
> 
> By the time we got through with him he thought we were popo. I bet he don't park round here like that no mo.


What was his excuse for settin there?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

I just sneezed 17 times in a row, non stop.  Stoopid wife can't quit laughing.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> cant get it to load, Lawnburweed.


 I.HATE.THAT.STUFF!!!! WORSE than sandspurs, at least with sandspurs you can see them, that stuff will HIDE from you!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> dang!'s for them.
> 
> What was his excuse for settin there?






Stawkin Mz T . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Daryl Gay ='s the worse writer EVER !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daryl Gay ='s the worse writer EVER !!



Why you pickin on da gays?


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2016)

Who is Daryl and how does HOQ know he's gay?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Who is Daryl and how does HOQ know he's gay?????



I'm guessin he wrote Quack a love note, but doesn't seem Quack liked it too much. Maybe he was breakin up with him and it was a John Deere letter.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 3, 2016)

Sup Blood, Miggy, Hdmo3 and Quackbro. Still sending prayers for Teresa and Mike.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

Howdy Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm guessin he wrote Quack a love note, but doesn't seem Quack liked it too much. Maybe he was breakin up with him and it was a John Deere letter.



A John Deere letter?   I thought Quack was trying to buy a truck not a tractor.   Too bad he can't make up his mind.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 3, 2016)

Grilling some poke chops. Will post em up on da cafe a little later. I thought Quackbro already had a tractor? Confused??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Grilling some poke chops. Will post em up on da cafe a little later. I thought Quackbro already had a tractor? Confused??



Cooking some chicken, mushrooms N rice. Last night was scrambled eggs and grits. My tummy been givin me fits.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cooking some chicken, mushrooms N rice. Last night was scrambled eggs and grits. My tummy been givin me fits.



Mandy would you splain to these boys what a John Deere letter is? I think I made their ears whistle like a pair of coke bottles in the wind with that one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mandy would you splain to these boys what a John Deere letter is? I think I made their ears whistle like a pair of coke bottles in the wind with that one.



There are 26 letters in the alphabet so which is it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daryl Gay ='s the worse writer EVER !!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you pickin on da gays?





hdm03 said:


> Who is Daryl and how does HOQ know he's gay?????





He's the NO talented so called writer that authors the back page of GON,  just amazed that the swill he writes can draw a check.




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cooking some chicken, mushrooms N rice. Last night was scrambled eggs and grits. My tummy been givin me fits.






Prayers fo yo tummy . . PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT...


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 3, 2016)

Hope you get to feeling better Mandy. Quackbro you going back to work tomorrow night?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2016)

EE, hope you and MzTeresea have a better day


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2016)

Morning G... Been a rough night here! Thanks for the brew!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning G... Been a rough night here! Thanks for the brew!



It was a short one here.   

Who blew up the plastic factory?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2016)

Mornin gents. Ran across some words of wisdom to share with y'all.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 4, 2016)

It is indeed hump day! Coffee good, thanks Gobble. And good morning Miggy and Blood. What did DB tear up now?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2016)

morning moon and messican

Good words of wisdom.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It was a short one here.
> 
> Who blew up the plastic factory?





Moonpie1 said:


> It is indeed hump day! Coffee good, thanks Gobble. And good morning Miggy and Blood. What did DB tear up now?



no one to blame today... just normal maintenance yunk!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2016)

yep


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon, Amigo.....thoughts for Ms Teresa and EE.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2016)

Mornin Jiff!
How you doing today sir


----------



## Crickett (May 4, 2016)

Mornin y'all. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Talked to Sockbro yesterday, his lady friend, Ms Teresea is not doing well .


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2016)

morning kids.....


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2016)

Nice and cool outside.. but no turkeys gobbling in my area of the 30132!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2016)

Mernin............. hope I got everyone's time right, keep an eye on the mail!


----------



## Crickett (May 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin............. hope I got everyone's time right, keep an eye on the mail!


----------



## Crickett (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



he's so purty!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2016)

LUNCH CALL!!!!!!!!!

ok, ok, I'll start........
left ova messican casserole, salad & water!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2016)

Timms Mill Stoneground Grits wiff lots of cheddar cheese and H2O.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Timms Mill Stoneground Grits wiff lots of cheddar cheese and H2O.


LOVE cheese grits!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


> dang!'s for them.
> 
> What was his excuse for settin there?



Said he was waitin on somebody. Brother and I figured drug deal. He lives right down the road 500 yds, must not have been able to do it at his house. Brother asked him, "why don't you just wait on them at your house". 

Oh.....ham and peppa jack cheese sammiches and chips.


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2016)

i was trying to do a drug deal and these two fellers git all up in my grill......some people are just rude


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2016)

i wasn't bothering them......just trying to score some weed and whatnot


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> i was trying to do a drug deal and these two fellers git all up in my grill......some people are just rude





hdm03 said:


> i wasn't bothering them......just trying to score some weed and whatnot



Park in your own bushes.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> i wasn't bothering them......just trying to score some weed and whatnot



Sounds like they was pullers not pushas ....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

Idjit parked in 3 different peoples yard tryin to hide from us.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Said he was waitin on somebody. Brother and I figured drug deal. He lives right down the road 500 yds, must not have been able to do it at his house. Brother asked him, "why don't you just wait on them at your house".
> 
> Oh.....ham and peppa jack cheese sammiches and chips.



love peppa jack cheese!


hdm03 said:


> i was trying to do a drug deal and these two fellers git all up in my grill......some people are just rude





hdm03 said:


> i wasn't bothering them......just trying to score some weed and whatnot


Hhhhhhmmmmmmmmm


Jeff C. said:


> Park in your own bushes.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

Boy ain't seen nothin yet.....wait til I go down to his house and tell his wife about it.


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2016)

tried to buy a bag of weed and whatnot from homo3 and some little short Cajun and his side kick rough talked my supplier and hurt his emotions....had to chase that little fella all ova the neighbor hood to get my score....some folks is so nosey....


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Boy ain't seen nothin yet.....wait til I go down to his house and tell his wife about it.



uh-oh homo3.....you gone be in trouble...


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Boy ain't seen nothin yet.....wait til I go down to his house and tell his wife about it.


Chief=snitch............ 


rydert said:


> tried to buy a bag of weed and whatnot from homo3 and some little short Cajun and his side kick rough talked my supplier and hurt his emotions....had to chase that little fella all ova the neighbor hood to get my score....some folks is so nosey....


rydert=Kingpin...........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

Well, finally cashed in Jag's cans. Slightly disappointed, they only brought 33 cents/lb. 380lbs-$126.00 Jag had 24lbs of tabs and the guy forgot to pay him for those.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

rydert said:


> tried to buy a bag of weed and whatnot from homo3 and some little short Cajun and his side kick rough talked my supplier and hurt his emotions....had to chase that little fella all ova the neighbor hood to get my score....some folks is so nosey....





rydert said:


> uh-oh homo3.....you gone be in trouble...





Keebs said:


> Chief=snitch............
> 
> rydert=Kingpin...........



I work him right I'll have a free supply fore long.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

homo?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2016)

Durt?


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2016)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> crap


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, finally cashed in Jag's cans. Slightly disappointed, they only brought 33 cents/lb. 380lbs-$126.00 Jag had 24lbs of tabs and the guy forgot to pay him for those.





Jeff C. said:


> I work him right I'll have a free supply fore long.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

Reckon I'll go try out this house cleaner I bought.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go try out this house cleaner I bought.




I got one of those Shark vacuums and I absolutely LOVE it. 

Jag looks like you done worked him tadeff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go try out this house cleaner I bought.



I obviously came in way late in this conversation to comment without getting banded.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I obviously came in way late in this conversation to comment without getting banded.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I obviously came in way late in this conversation to comment without getting banded.


naaaawwww, whatchugot?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got one of those Shark vacuums and I absolutely LOVE it.
> 
> Jag looks like you done worked him tadeff.



I woke him up to come help me load'em. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I obviously came in way late in this conversation to comment without getting banded.



    



mrs. hornet22 said:


>







Keebs said:


> naaaawwww, whatchugot?


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>


he's thinkin..............


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


> he's thinkin..............



The direckshuns on mine say to just walk away when you finished.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> The direckshuns on mine say to just walk away when you finished.


----------



## Crickett (May 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go try out this house cleaner I bought.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I obviously came in way late in this conversation to comment without getting banded.





Keebs said:


> naaaawwww, whatchugot?





Jeff C. said:


> The direckshuns on mine say to just walk away when you finished.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2016)

Back to work tonight, only 3 then off the weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got one of those Shark vacuums and I absolutely LOVE it.
> 
> Jag looks like you done worked him tadeff.






Dawn got one a few months ago, she loves it.  Parked that ole heavy Kirby.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2016)

might get a rain shower tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> might get a rain shower tonight.





We gotta inch n half the other night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2016)

quack,  interweb fixed at the slip and slide?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2016)

Was just informed the boy and future daughter are going to Savannah tomorrow. She asked for Friday off to celebrate her graduation. I'm sooo excited for them. Cody spray painted his cane flat black today. It looks COOL!  So happy for them!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Was just informed the boy and future daughter are going to Savannah tomorrow. She asked for Friday off to celebrate her graduation. I'm sooo excited for them. Cody spray painted his cane flat black today. It looks COOL!  So happy for them!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2016)

The boy aint been much out of the house since surgery in October. This is huge!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 4, 2016)

Hope they have a fun and safe trip Mrs. H!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2016)

Gotta meeting in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Was just informed the boy and future daughter are going to Savannah tomorrow. She asked for Friday off to celebrate her graduation. I'm sooo excited for them. Cody spray painted his cane flat black today. It looks COOL!  So happy for them!



  

He deserves it, that's for sure! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta meeting in the morning.



What's new? 

And I know it ain't a truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

Just now eatin suppa  veggie soup and cone bread.


And that house cleaner ain't all it's cracked up to be, I'm takin it back.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 4, 2016)

"What ya lookin at???? Don't have some yard to mow or can to haul or sumthin?"


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> "What ya lookin at???? Don't have some yard to mow or can to haul or sumthin?"



Great pic, Mike!  

Definitely looks like it's givin you the evil eye.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 4, 2016)

Oh and we're havin sugar water for dinner tonight. I just love that sugar high just hope none of the neighbors come by and try to run me off


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2016)

Happy Thursday youngans!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

Evening Blood, had a coupla deer on the way to Deepstep try to be hood ornaments.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening Blood, had a coupla deer on the way to Deepstep try to be hood ornaments.



good place for that to happen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

Old 85 is wrapped up in 'em.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Old 85 is wrapped up in 'em.



Yep, I'd love to find 100ac or so down that way for me and the boy to hunt before he heads off to the Navy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep, I'd love to find 100ac or so down that way for me and the boy to hunt before he heads off to the Navy.






Lemme make a few phone calls...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

It's a lil brisk out there this morning !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme make a few phone calls...


Sounds good!


Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a lil brisk out there this morning !!



Feels good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2016)

taking my first cup to enjoy the outside


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> taking my first cup to enjoy the outside



Yep... This is some awesome weather we are having!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2016)

no rain over night.   I spread some insect killer on the yard yesterday evening hoping for the promised moisture.  

morning bog and hoq.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

tumohowas..


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 5, 2016)

Morning Quackbro,Blood and Gobble. Coffee is good yep. Make sure to ask lotsa ? this morning Quackbro. Got me a new depth finder and installed it yesterday. Hope to give it a good workout this weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

Morning Coffeebro and Moonbro.  Hope the electronics do well, I just don't think you need 'em the way you catch fish.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

Good day all !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day all !!!



See ya Paul Harvey!!! 

How's errybuddy doin this moanin?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2016)

Good mornin fellas.....the wind with this front has me changin my plans for the chores I had skedjuled.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin fellas.....the wind with this front has me changin my plans for the chores I had skedjuled.



What? You can still spray roundup, you just have to stand on your neighbors property to do it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? You can still spray roundup, you just have to stand on your neighbors property to do it.



 

That was one of them. The other was house wash, or painting, or mowing. Maybe I can get away with bush hoggin, but I'm still going to be eating and inhaling the blow back in one direction.

Guess I'll clean my driveway and sidewalks, spray downward and rinse.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2016)

Happy Stinko Day Mayo; folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Crickett (May 5, 2016)

Mornin y'all! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Was just informed the boy and future daughter are going to Savannah tomorrow. She asked for Friday off to celebrate her graduation. I'm sooo excited for them. Cody spray painted his cane flat black today. It looks COOL!  So happy for them!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy aint been much out of the house since surgery in October. This is huge!







LOVEMYLABXS said:


> "What ya lookin at???? Don't have some yard to mow or can to haul or sumthin?"



Awesome pic Mike!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Was just informed the boy and future daughter are going to Savannah tomorrow. She asked for Friday off to celebrate her graduation. I'm sooo excited for them. Cody spray painted his cane flat black today. It looks COOL!  So happy for them!


 Awsome!!

 Mornin Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

There's gonna be a killin at the next meeting.  You got idiots from different departments throwing in their .2cents about something they know nothing of, tired of this crap. 

Stomp off mad like Slip useta do !! 


Thank I'll hava drank and crash.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

Good morning/day ladies !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Stinko Day Mayo; folks!



DANG. I forgot about that. Now I know the girl won't get off of work early today to head to Tybee. She's a bartender. 

Oh, mornin.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2016)

Hey,hey, hey


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2016)

Without going into any detail, I`d like to ask for prayers for another young man who is like a son to me, and who is  a lifelong friend to Warren. Thank ya`ll kindly.

Good day...


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2016)

Prayers and best wishes for the young man.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Without going into any detail, I`d like to ask for prayers for another young man who is like a son to me, and who is  a lifelong friend to Warren. Thank ya`ll kindly.
> 
> Good day...


's going up........


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Without going into any detail, I`d like to ask for prayers for another young man who is like a son to me, and who is  a lifelong friend to Warren. Thank ya`ll kindly.
> 
> Good day...




You got'em from here, Nic. 

Lord, have mercy on this second son of Nic's.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


>



HEY!!!

Veggie soup and sammich.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Without going into any detail, I`d like to ask for prayers for another young man who is like a son to me, and who is  a lifelong friend to Warren. Thank ya`ll kindly.
> 
> Good day...



You got it Nick.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2016)

Some body needs to clean the cobwebs out of this place.
Deerburger steak with mashed taters and gravey. Mrs. V did good.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Some body needs to clean the cobwebs out of this place.
> Deerburger steak with mashed taters and gravey. Mrs. V did good.


Hey Flu............ uuuuuhhh, I mean Mudster, pops get Mud Light going?


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> HEY!!!
> 
> Veggie soup and sammich.


I forgot............ leftova messican casserole.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got it Nick.


I gotta have my eyes checked, I had to read that twice, I thought you posted "You got a Tick, Nick"...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I forgot............ leftova messican casserole.
> 
> I gotta have my eyes checked, I had to read that twice, I thought you posted "You got a Tick, Nick"...........



You gettin old......................................like me.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Hey Flu............ uuuuuhhh, I mean Mudster, pops get Mud Light going?



yep, we changed tires last night, My new starter just showed up on ups, looking promising.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gettin old......................................like me.


ain't no "getting" to it, darlin'!


mudracing101 said:


> yep, we changed tires last night, My new starter just showed up on ups, looking promising.


 whoo-hhooo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> ain't no "getting" to it, darlin'!



Yeah, I done got too. 

I'm like a fine bottle of wine.


















That's been in the sun too long. I done turnt to vinegar.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I done got too.
> 
> I'm like a fine bottle of wine.
> 
> ...


 yep, we still alike!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2016)

Cheese caseudeeuz ... Cheekin annchulottuz


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Cheese caseudeeuz ... Cheekin annchulottuz



You got blowed off da roof didn't you?  It just went from 64° to 50° in under 30 minutes here.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2016)

No but it's funny yous da first one ta show up when messican fewd is mentioned... Come on... Theys enough for you too big boy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I done got too.
> 
> I'm like a fine bottle of wine.
> 
> ...



Nic says vinegar keeps away the ticks.

Nic,   sent your way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No but it's funny yous da first one ta show up when messican fewd is mentioned... Come on... Theys enough for you too big boy!


You didn't get dat wind? Man it bout blowed my lawn down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You didn't get dat wind? Man it bout blowed my lawn down.



Mower more often.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Cheese caseudeeuz ... Cheekin annchulottuz


lawd ya'll make me work to read ya'll's spelling!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got blowed off da roof didn't you?  It just went from 64° to 50° in under 30 minutes here.


wind be whippin it down here too, to, two!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Mower more often.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I forgot............ leftova messican casserole.
> 
> I gotta have my eyes checked, I had to read that twice, I thought you posted "You got a Tick, Nick"...........





Thank you all.


Ain`t had a tick or redbug (chiggers for them folks what ain`t from around here)  since 1978. Vinegar works....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mower more often.



I did, yesterday. Tha wind wuz blowin skrait down about 40mph.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 5, 2016)

Fried poke chops, corn on the cob and a baked tater 

 sent from up north Nic


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 5, 2016)

Howdy and good evening. Prayers from here Nic, hope all goes well. Cube deer, pink eyes, smashed taters and catheads. Oh and Mrs. Moonpie made a buttermilk pie. Gon be goot!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2016)

Folks, I`m seldom on this thread anymore, But I do remember the ones I consider friends here. Never forget that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I`m seldom on this thread anymore, But I do remember the ones I consider friends here. Never forget that.



And those of us who you have had our back never forget either.


----------



## Crickett (May 5, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Without going into any detail, I`d like to ask for prayers for another young man who is like a son to me, and who is  a lifelong friend to Warren. Thank ya`ll kindly.
> 
> Good day...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And those of us who you have had our back never forget either.



X10


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I`m seldom on this thread anymore, But I do remember the ones I consider friends here. Never forget that.





gobbleinwoods said:


> And those of us who you have had our back never forget either.






Amen !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Amen !!!



Evenin Quackbro........I gotta head to the lil sto.

Man, the wind is whippin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Quackbro........I gotta head to the lil sto.
> 
> Man, the wind is whippin.





Howdy Chief, wind's 'bout died here.


Had a power failure at the house while I was brushing my teeth, just stood there at the sink and within 5-6 seconds generator kicked in !!  Was still running when I left for work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy Chief, wind's 'bout died here.
> 
> 
> Had a power failure at the house while I was brushing my teeth, just stood there at the sink and within 5-6 seconds generator kicked in !!  Was still running when I left for work.



Wind sure has settled down here also compared to a couple hours ago.

evening hoq


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2016)

howdy Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy Chief, wind's 'bout died here.
> 
> 
> Had a power failure at the house while I was brushing my teeth, just stood there at the sink and within 5-6 seconds generator kicked in !!  Was still running when I left for work.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Wind sure has settled down here also compared to a couple hours ago.
> 
> evening hoq



Hmmmm....that's strange and both of y'all are east of me, I think.



gobbleinwoods said:


> howdy Chief



Evenin' gobblein

Just as I typed this the wind started dying down.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2016)

Be back in a few.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 5, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, I`m seldom on this thread anymore, But I do remember the ones I consider friends here. Never forget that.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2016)

Well, it isn't blowing like it was, but it still hasn't completely laid down either.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 5, 2016)

Evening Quackbro, H22, Gobble and Chief. It blew pretty good here at 31220. Kinda died off some now. Check out the cafe tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro, H22, Gobble and Chief. It blew pretty good here at 31220. Kinda died off some now. Check out the cafe tonight.



Evenin Moon, slacked off some here too. Will do, I just ate a stuffed eggplant over spaghetti noodles.....not bat at all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

Howdy Moon and Gobblin!!



I see Crickett !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

Glad I had a pair of sweat pants in my locker, it's a lil cool on top of those catwalks 30' high.


----------



## Hankus (May 5, 2016)

Think I'll have jus one more, then off to bed. Wouldn't cash out so early finding out I passed the 1st semester of nursing school, but I got fish to catch in the a.m.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2016)

Live from werk!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Think I'll have jus one more, then off to bed. Wouldn't cash out so early finding out I passed the 1st semester of nursing school, but I got fish to catch in the a.m.





Hey neph, saw where ya called me earlier.  Congrats on school, hang in there bro !! 




Evening Blood, you and Dbro wide open ??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2016)

Posing as Maytag technicians right now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

^^ Good deal, last night ??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^ Good deal, last night ??


Mason is going to be a daddy in a couple of days............Due date was yesterday!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mason is going to be a daddy in a couple of days............Due date was yesterday!!





Ya'll getting a pup ??




Moonbro gotta pee . . .


----------



## slip (May 5, 2016)




----------



## slip (May 5, 2016)

Hope everyone is doing well. Its been a while since I've checked in so I figured id pop in and say hello.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

slip said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. Its been a while since I've checked in so I figured id pop in and say hello.





Hey Lilbro, ya'll doing okay ??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^ Good deal, last night ??



Nope, werkin da weekend also


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Nope, werkin da weekend also





I'll be black tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

Dip switches on a control board can cause one to pull his hair out while trying to crack the code!!! This is why I'm a big fan of locked control panels.... It prevents little mischievous fingers from venturing into places they shouldn't go!!!! 

Now back to your previous scheduled program!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> dip switches on a control board can cause one to pull his hair out while trying to crack the code!!! This is why i'm a big fan of locked control panels.... It prevents little mischievous fingers from venturing into places they shouldn't go!!!!
> 
> Now back to your previous scheduled program!





:d:d


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Moanin Gobblinbro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Can't remember when Sockbro said he was coming back ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2016)

Today is my Friday.

This has to be blackberry winter.   If the wind was blowing it would be really sweat pants weather.   Oh wait hoq had to put some on his sensitive legs already tonight.   bog don't you like puzzles?

Oh the coffee is ready and I've got a cup.  Anyone else joining me?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't remember when Sockbro said he was coming back ??



Believe he was going to be gone two weeks but with Mz Teresea needing  he might stay an extra day or two if biz will allow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 6, 2016)

I will gladly accept the offer Gobble thanks. Morning Quackbro and Blood, finally FRIDAY! I can hear them fishes calling my name.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I will gladly accept the offer Gobble thanks. Morning Quackbro and Blood, finally FRIDAY! I can hear them fishes calling my name.



Sure you can.... It probably ain't a forum friendly name though!!! Dem fishes be skeared of Moonbro!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Mronin fellas......ol laptop has seen better days. It's doin stuff I didn't know it had the capability of.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Paper work time . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mronin fellas......ol laptop has seen better days. It's doin stuff I didn't know it had the capability of.





Ever since I went to Windows 10 my home PC has been screwey.


Mornin Chiefbro !!  Almost time for a cold one for the ride home . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I will gladly accept the offer Gobble thanks. Morning Quackbro and Blood, finally FRIDAY! I can hear them fishes calling my name.



Glad you can join us for a cup.  You sure a schooling those fish on cooler life.



blood on the ground said:


> Sure you can.... It probably ain't a forum friendly name though!!! Dem fishes be skeared of Moonbro!!!



you tell him bog




Jeff C. said:


> Mronin fellas......ol laptop has seen better days. It's doin stuff I didn't know it had the capability of.



morning Chief....old computers take on a new life.




Hooked On Quack said:


> Paper work time . . .



been doing some myself trying to get ahead this morning before heading in to the salt mine.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2016)

^^^^ there it is.

Wonder if the day shift will need to start another?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mronin fellas......ol laptop has seen better days. It's doin stuff I didn't know it had the capability of.



To many pornographic videos Jiff... Toss it an gitchew anuthern!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ever since I went to Windows 10 my home PC has been screwey.
> 
> 
> Mornin Chiefbro !!  Almost time for a cold one for the ride home . .



I heard that, I'm not lookin forward to the day I have to buy a new one. I just don't like the new operating systems, I'm old skool.

I'm good mind to go get on da tractor....get a head start on da bush hoggin this moanin.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Could brang da shotgun and bust a bunny or 2 scamperin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Could brang da shotgun and bust a bunny or 2 scamperin.



see them might be a little difficult right now.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

They, dun popped the question... Can you stay until 11.... NOPE!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2016)

I've been seeing a hen turkey in a food plot which is about 100 yards from the house for the last few days.   Every afternoon about the same time.   Think she is nesting near it.   Hope the bird dog doesn't find her and run her off the nest.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> They, dun popped the question... Can you stay until 11.... NOPE!!



especially since this isn't your Friday.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've been seeing a hen turkey in a food plot which is about 100 yards from the house for the last few days.   Every afternoon about the same time.   Think she is nesting near it.   Hope the bird dog doesn't find her and run her off the nest.



I got one doing the same thing...


----------



## Hankus (May 6, 2016)

I think I almost over did it last night


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> see them might be a little difficult right now.



Tractor's got brights. 



Hankus said:


> I think I almost over did it last night



Saw where you called, been busy busy busy lately.

Congrats on completing 1st semester! 

Chug a couple more and Go catch some fish!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2016)

Hankus said:


> I think I almost over did it last night



Being a first semester graduate you would know.   





Congrats on passing the first semester.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> They, dun popped the question... Can you stay until 11.... NOPE!!





Attaboy !!!  I got 60 hrs next week and then an 84hr week next month.


Folks starting to burn some vacation.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Hankus said:


> I think I almost over did it last night






Naw neph, you're a prufessional !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw neph, you're a prufessional !!!



College kid n all, might be turnin into a millenial.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Next thing ya know he'll be wearin skinny jeans and gettin offended.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> College kid n all, might be turnin into a millenial.






Don't think that's gonna happen to Hankus !!! 




Gonna surprise ya'll with pics of my new truck this weekend . . . 

Gonna surprise me too..





Good day friends !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't think that's gonna happen to Hankus !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have a good'un Quackbro, tell Miz Dawn HEY.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

gobblein countin the days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Next thing ya know he'll be wearin skinny jeans and gettin offended.



quack didn't deny this might happen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2016)

Mernin buoys n gulls. Gonna be a crazy day today. Busy busy busy busy.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

Getting your Mary Wanda plants in the ground there Huey Lewis???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Getting your Mary Wanda plants in the ground there Huey Lewis???



Watch it jacklegged roof sitter. I know where you live.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it jacklegged roof sitter. I know where you live.



In a van... Down by the river!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

2 Turks gobbling in the food plot behind the house... Wish I had me a shooter to take!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 6, 2016)

Congrats Hankus, hope you catch a boat load of fish! Morning Chief, and Miggy. Sure feels good this morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

Morning. Its my Friday


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2016)

Mernin, it's my Friday to, two, too and I gotz the office to meself!
Gotta go count the money!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin, it's my Friday to, two, too and I gotz the office to meself!
> Gotta go count the money!



Use your new pink calculator i got ya and stop using your toes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin, it's my Friday to, two, too and I gotz the office to meself!
> Gotta go count the money!





Lemme know how things go ??  Gotta crash...


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Use your new pink calculator i got ya and stop using your toes


 but, but, I just painted my toenails and they so purty!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme know how things go ??  Gotta crash...


pm coming......... schweet dreams!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

Keebs said:


> but, but, I just painted my toenails and they so purty!!!
> 
> pm coming......... schweet dreams!



They may be pretty but i think they are out of date.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Welp, got a couple of small projects completed in the garage this mornin, then jumped on the tractor and got half of one lil pasture bush hogged.

Didn eat nuttin and got hawngry.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

I'm hungry to Jeffro, 2 mo hours till lunch.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> They may be pretty but i think they are out of date.


 stick to yo day job, you ain't no cameedian!


Jeff C. said:


> Welp, got a couple of small projects completed in the garage this mornin, then jumped on the tractor and got half of one lil pasture bush hogged.
> 
> Didn eat nuttin and got hawngry.


<------- really nibblin on poppycorn.......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungry to Jeffro, 2 mo hours till lunch.



You always hungry, or slap full. 



Keebs said:


> stick to yo day job, you ain't no cameedian!
> 
> <------- really nibblin on poppycorn.......



I'mon nibble all day.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

Yeah, theres no in between , lol.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Holler atchall later, back to bush hoggin.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2016)

Lawd I'm goin crosseyed workin at this puter.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You always hungry, or slap full.
> 
> 
> 
> I'mon nibble all day.


  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lawd I'm goin crosseyed workin at this puter.


put your readers on, pops..........


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 6, 2016)

Who's hollow on the outside or, better yet, who isn't?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

I didnt get it either.


----------



## Nugefan (May 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 Turks gobbling in the food plot behind the house... Wish I had me a shooter to take!!



pick me , pick me ....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

Whew, time for a nap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2016)

Happy Derby weekend ya'll!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Derby weekend ya'll!



I don't own a derby. I've got a fedora though, will that werk?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Somebody start a new one . .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

I need to go to Mrs. Hawtnets house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Time to lock 'er down..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

Last post, lock her down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Boooooooyahhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boooooooyahhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Bye!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

^^^^ They'll know what it means


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

Bye Jeffro


----------



## Da Possum (May 6, 2016)

Bye-bye


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

New one's up and running  . . .


----------

